# HemperFi's Second Season



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

I guess it's time to begin this journal. The babies have grown well. I'm thinking they are plants now and no longer babies. I transplanted them (all but the Moby ****) into one gallon pots and into their new soil. I didn't fert them. I just PHed the water and added calMag. I want to see how they like the new dirt. I was just going to transplant the triploid Satori, but she had such nice roots I figured they were all ready for the move. I stirred a gallon of water into the soil before I began and washed all the pots. It didn't take long, and it wasn't as traumatic for me as it was last year. Just a routine transplant.  Here are a few pics. Tell me what you think.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2012)

They are getting to be kids and not babies.  They are looking wonderful and appear ready for their new pots.  I do believe that I would have fed them nutes and waited on the Cal-Mag.  I find that with GH nutes that I never needed Cal-Mag until flowering.

Everything gets easier with time and experience.  Transplanting is really not that scary is it?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice roots and nice plants.  Looking forward to your journal.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 22, 2012)

*Hemper*
Looking good.  How long are you planning to leave them in the 1 Gal's?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 22, 2012)

lookin good Hemper...   I should have my first babies above ground tonight hopefully....   :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2012)

Looking good as expected. Is this fun or what?


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They are getting to be kids and not babies.  They are looking wonderful and appear ready for their new pots.  I do believe that I would have fed them nutes and waited on the Cal-Mag.  I find that with GH nutes that I never needed Cal-Mag until flowering.
> 
> Everything gets easier with time and experience.  Transplanting is really not that scary is it?



I thought about giving them nutes, Goddess, but I kinda want to see how hot the soil is, and I also thought they might need some Cal-Mag. I did put some sweet lime in the soil though....

It does get easier. I even dropped the Veneno, but it fell right into the hole I had made for it in the pot 

I also turned the light down to 400w -- I figure it will help the roots get established. Am I wrong?

Thank you for the nice compliment -- I believe they look wonderful as well. 

Peace


----------



## juniorgrower (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice healthy looking plants Hemper!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> *Hemper*
> Looking good.  How long are you planning to leave them in the 1 Gal's?



Hey Tasty. I will leave them in the one gallon pots until I am ready to turn them to 12/12 -- I will fimm them and LST them in vedge. Wish me luck. I will also clone them in vedge. I have nearly finished that book you gave me -- interesting. I learned a lot, and the pictures are wonderful.



Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Looking good as expected. Is this fun or what?



It's more than just fun, Rosy. I get such a thrill out of this sport, and there is something deep down going on too. Something in my soul....


Peace


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 22, 2012)

Crank the lights....


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

You are a master grower, Ant. Your babies will come forth, and they will be amazing. I'm sure...

Thanks, Junior. I'm excited about this grow. I have five strains growing, and they are all great genetics, so I'll be able to clone some dankness for sure. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

Lights cranked!!!!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Gourmet, Ia am really digging this grow 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to get some of those orange balls Tasty put on the top of her plants. (hydrotron?) I see them all the time at the hydro store. I like the idea that the roots can use all of the soil and the fact that you don't disturb the soil when watering/feeding.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 22, 2012)

*Hemper-* the balls come in different sizes.  Not sure which ones I used, the new bag I have for next grow is much smaller. 
I really like this setup- makes watering easy and IMHO is keeping fungus gnats away.  
They do grow right up to the top - I did extensive dissection of the males when I killed them.  
Glad you liked the book-had some erroneous info (what book doesn't) but had quite a few tips & tricks I liked.  
Let me know when you are ready for the next one (tee hee)


----------



## tastyness (Sep 22, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Looking good as expected. Is this fun or what?



:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I thought about giving them nutes, Goddess, but I kinda want to see how hot the soil is, and I also thought they might need some Cal-Mag. I did put some sweet lime in the soil though....
> 
> It does get easier. I even dropped the Veneno, but it fell right into the hole I had made for it in the pot
> 
> ...



I think the 400W is a good idea.  Better too little nutes than too many.  They look nice and green and happy.

There is something about this growing that gets into your soul, isn't there.  I cannot imagine not having a grow going....I'm not sure what I would do with my time.  I'm also not sure I could afford to smoke.  Also, the very thought of even having to go out and try and find some street stuff is horrifying


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

I hear ya, Goddess. Some kind of spiritual connectivity is going on between myself and these plants -- it feels good. I also hear ya about going in search of street weed again, though I may be doing just that before these beauties are ready to smoke. It is my mission this year to grow enough to last a long time and of a quality I can be proud to share with others. Life is good when your plants and your friends are happy 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2012)

For me it is a connection to the earth..

(far out man)  I sounded like i was 18 again.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

For me it is not having to find a dealer and the quality of what is possible when you grow yourself.  I have to be careful not to over tend my plants.  Patience is a virtue I never acquired.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

Bitchin and groovy, Rosy  It's more than an Earth thing for me -- it's a universe thing. I feel like the God of my own little piece of creation (or something like that). If I ever get busted, I'm going to argue that it's apart of my religion, opt for a jury trial and hope for a jury nullification verdict. I WOULDN'T PUT SOMEONE AWAY FOR GROWING A PLANT -- WOULD YOU? Hopefully, I won't have to deal with that experience though. Growing this plant is making a better person out of me. They should make a law that you HAVE to grow some MJ.  The world would be a better place.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

gourmet said:
			
		

> For me it is not having to find a dealer and the quality of what is possible when you grow yourself.  I have to be careful not to over tend my plants.  Patience is a virtue I never acquired.



That's how it started out for me as well, Gourmet, but it is morphing into something a lot deeper than just having some good weed -- I know what you mean about patience. growing is teaching me patience. I sit and watch them grow lots, and I always want to do something to them. Lately I've just been turning them a little and resisting doing anything drastic 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

I still want to know what you-all think about putting both a MH and a HPS light in the tent for flowering. What do you think?


----------



## gourmet (Sep 23, 2012)

Theoretically I would say no to the MH with HPS as defeating the purpose of changing the light spectrum.  But I have never done a test of same, so that is a big I don't know.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 23, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> It's more than just fun, Rosy. I get such a thrill out of this sport, and there is something deep down going on too. Something in my soul....
> 
> 
> Peace



Don't call it a "sport"!!  We aren't allowed to discuss sports!!!   

sMACk


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

I wonder if anyone knows, Gourmet. I read the other night that both lights are optimal, but I don't know the author, and I'd like some confirmation from the experts I know -- MPers....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

It's as much a sport as poker  oops, can I say that? hehehe


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like you're off to a bangin' start. Can't wait to see the rest of the story!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2012)

I see no reason to use up your HPS on veg, if that is what your thinking of doing. Why?


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Looks like you're off to a bangin' start. Can't wait to see the rest of the story!



It is by far the best start I've had so far, Budder, I think it has a lot to do with my refined setup and the ammount of control I have now. I can't wait to see what happens as well. Thank you....

Not in vedge, Rosy -- in flower -- I read just the other night that the full spectrum of light from both an MH and a HPS will really make a difference. I don't know....

peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't know why the MH would help in flower. Other people will be along to opine with you I bet.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

I would appreciate EVERYONE'S opinion -- Masters, noobs and lurkers  What do you think, Hick?

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

Here, my friends is a pretty sad thing to see. It tastes a little funky, but it hits pretty hard, and it's my LAST jar of buds. PMM stands for "Poison Mighty Might."


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 23, 2012)

> I read just the other night that the full spectrum of light from both an MH and a HPS


I used a 400 of each on some Mango. I definately noticed a difference in trich's compared to a run with only hps.I'm not scientific enough in my procedures to know if it was the full spectrum or something else i did better. I had the grow on here but the crash took it. Someone else.. maybe bombbudpuffa or bigkahuna was using both all the time last I heard. I ultimately went with a 1k hps for the simplicity of one light.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Bud, I have six or seven weeks to think about it, but if I'm not told a good reason not to do it, I think I'll give it a try. Seems like to me it would be closer to what nature does that way. I'll cut them down from 24/7 to 14/10 for a week and then 12/12. I don't know, though, if it is a good idea....

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

There are many who believed the enhanced spectrum adds to the yield.  I personally have not tried this.  Some HPS bulbs do come with some extra blue light in there, so there is probably an advantage to blue light during flowering.  Give it a whirl and let us know what you think.  I would think that you would want to make sure that you rotated your plants so all were exposed to about the same amount of MH and HPS.

I really don't see any reason to do a 14/10 for a week?  I'd just go from 24/7 to 12/12.  Remember, that we are not trying to mimic nature--we are trying to use the best of it to our advantage by manipulating our grow environment.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Goddess, you always make so much sense. I will give it a try and let you know what I think (for what that's worth). I will rotate the plants a quarter turn every day. And 12/12 it will be  I'm not thinking so much about a bigger yeald, but I am thinking about more trichs and better pot. It's worth a try....

Listen, I didn't realize I was naming my journal when I typed in "No longer babies." Could you change that for me? Something like "HemperFi's Second Season" would be more appropriate, don't ya think?

Peace


----------



## Potscientest (Sep 24, 2012)

For'me its about creating something and watching it grow, ..................................without it asking me for money... and i can smoke them when they are too old


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Everything I have bought to grow with has paid for itself buy me not having to buy street weed, Potscientist. I also get a real thrill out of the grow which is a bonus 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 24, 2012)

This remains one of my favorite journals no matter what the title.  
I only use HPS but that was for simplicity.
I started with a used 1000W setup- from babies - to keep tent warm enough to keep them alive.
Then added a slick 600W hps dimmable digital ballast to the mix.  
Then when I did the veggie area I got another 600W - with magnetic ballast. (cost savings) 
That one went in the tent and the digital now runs the veggie area.  Dimmed currently to the lowest strength (60%).  I'll turn it to 80% when they get a bit bigger.  This can also flip to a flowering room if necessary so I have options. My plants seem really bushy.  
Not sure if that helps- simply thought I would chime in.

Is the choice two HPS bulbs in flowering if you don't do one of each?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 24, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Goddess, you always make so much sense. I will give it a try and let you know what I think (for what that's worth). I will rotate the plants a quarter turn every day. And 12/12 it will be  I'm not thinking so much about a bigger yeald, but I am thinking about more trichs and better pot. It's worth a try....
> 
> Listen, I didn't realize I was naming my journal when I typed in "No longer babies." Could you change that for me? Something like "HemperFi's Second Season" would be more appropriate, don't ya think?
> 
> Peace



I was thinking more of actually switching the plant's place within the tent so that they are under the HPS as much as they are under the MH.  I don't know how often you feed, but maybe something like move them when you feed them.

More trichs/better pot is like getting a better yield.  

Looks like Hick just barely beat me to it.  I went back to change it and it was changed.  HemperFi's Second Season it is.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Much better idea, moving the plants instead of just turning them -- that's what I'll do 

Thanks, Hick, I truly appreciate it 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Is that how you spell it? I picked up some today. My little mom and pop hydro store just keep getting better and better. He talked me out of Co2 today even though he would have made mad money out of me if I had, and told me he would match online prices for anything I needed. I showed him a pic of my plants, and he told me I was over watering -- the heavy ridges in the leaves is what tipped him off. Potscientist told me it was PH, but I PH everything that goes on my ladies, so it probably IS over watering. I shall adjust....


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 24, 2012)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I used a 400 of each on some Mango. I definately noticed a difference in trich's compared to a run with only hps


 
what did you notice?  more trichs, or did the heads swell up bigger, or . . . what about any difference in finishing?


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> This remains one of my favorite journals no matter what the title.
> I only use HPS but that was for simplicity.
> I started with a used 1000W setup- from babies - to keep tent warm enough to keep them alive.
> Then added a slick 600W hps dimmable digital ballast to the mix.
> ...



Sorry, I didn't see this post before, Tasty. Thank you -- Seems like you do have a lot of options, and it is obvious you have a good idea what you are doing now. I expect great things from you. Sorry we haven't been able to get together lately as well. I guess because we live on opposite sides of the planet.  You asked the other day how long I was going to leave my girls in the one gal. pots, and I WAS thinking until I flip them to 12/12, but I believe I will transplant them again before then -- when they get about 12 to 14 inches tall. I can always put some in the tent under a MH bulb if they won't fit in the vedge area. I want them to be nice big bushes when they finish (like yours). Perhaps we can talk tomorrow. If you have another book I'd like to get that as well.  

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, yes, either two HPS or one HPS and one MH. I have a dimmable ballast in vedge as well. I really like not having a fixture right over the plants. I don't have to move the light every time I want to see my plants. Plus, I don't pay for electricity here on the boat, so saving on the electric bill isn't a concern. I will eventually be metered. I keep hearing a rumor of meters coming, but until then I won't worry about a high bill every month. 

peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 25, 2012)

Check this out -- can you see the difference just since yesterday? My little girls are growing pretty fast. The satori in the back are very happy and out growing everything else (genetics) They all look pretty good though -- I think


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 25, 2012)

When I first decided to go on this fantastic journey, I sat and read and read and read. At first I didn't have a clue what people were saying except the basics. Most of the stuff I read went right over my head, and there seemed to be many ways to do things -- it was overwhelming. Someone, I don't remember who, and I'm too lazy to go looking, posted to my "Epic Fail" journal saying I should pick a grow I liked and follow what they were doing. I picked NorCalHal. Everything the man writes makes sense, and he always has scientific proof for what he does -- that and experience. I knew I would never probably do things on such a grand scale as Hal does, but I have tried hard to do most of the things the way he goes about things. I'm still far from duplicating his success or even his style, but I'm getting closer. I am understanding things much better now and keep refining everything including my mind set. I really want to do Co2, but in my limited space and lack of climate control I don't think it is feasible at this time. Hal's grows keep getting better and better and grander and grander, and is still legendary in my mind, but I have come to a point where I feel I can begin to do things my way. Picking a grower I admired was some of the best advice I have gotten. It certainly did shorten the learning curve. I am still learning and will no doubt always be learning, but I am understanding a whole lot better now, and I am feeling a lot more confident. I will continue to read everything Hal posts because I know he is balanced on the cutting edge of what's going on in the world of cultivation, and because I just like his style. He isn't the only person in MP I have listened to. The Goddess will always be my mentor, but we were always on different pages in the past because she was into hydro and I was in dirt, She pounded the fundamentals into me over and over with relentless fortitude, and I truly appreciate her existence. I have learned from many people in this wonder forum, and basically I am just trying (in my rambling way) to say thank you. Thank you, thank you, thank you -- you-all will never know how much you have added to my life.

Peace


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 25, 2012)

that is definitely some good advice!


sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2012)

I have an incredible amount of respect for NCH.  I think that I am going to try and implement CO2 into my grows as soon as I can afford it (boy the prices of those controllers are a killer).  I have read his CO2 thread several times and will be picking his brain when I get the moola together.  

We do have a great group here with a lot of knowledge.  Thanks to all who make it what it is!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to HemperFi again.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 26, 2012)

My little ladies were light as a feather this morning, so I gave them their first shot of GH3 nutes -- just "mild vedge." I hope they like it. They seem to be enjoying their new pots, and I beleive the little Moby **** is almost ready to transplant. I'll give em a Fimm on about the 6th node and then watch them. I'm hoping they will bush out well enough not to have to LST them. I'll put them in their 3 gal. pots soon after that and then flip them when they are big enough. I was worried about enough space in the vedge area for 7 3 gal. pots, but I can put some in the tent under 600w of MH, so no worries. I just love watching them grow -- very calming  They will be three weeks from dry seeds on Friday.

Peace


----------



## Iams (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking Good Hemper! I agree with you about it being more than just growing. I'm starting to feel more connected to how things grow. Next spring my vege garden is in for some fun, no more just plant, water and hope for me. The deer have always liked my vege garden, even without vegies grownin in it..

Green mojo!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2012)

What did you buy the hydrotron for?


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 26, 2012)

Goddess, I saw them in Tasty's journal, read about it in a book, talked w/ my hydro guy and picked them up just so I can water without disturbing the top layer of soil when I water -- they were cheap -- he gave me a big bag for 5 bucks. Is there a reason for not putting them on top of the soil? besides, they look cool 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 27, 2012)

Temps in the 70's, RH in the 40's, sitting about 8 inches from a 600w MH cooltube fixture, three weeks from dry seed. I believe they are showing remarkable growth. Take a look....


----------



## Sol (Sep 27, 2012)

I have found that throwing a handful of hydroton in the bottom of my pots so there is a layer of air pockets at the bottom to improve drainage. Just another use. i do it anyhow.    BTW whay did you pay for your 'speedster'- they are 40$ where i live.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking thick, sturdy, and green. I'd vote for "remarkable". 

I have a ton of potted plants of various sorts all over my backyard, I've been topping them off with my old h-ton for years. Now that they are all full I've started putting it in my garden boxes. This ain't on MJ but I've seen no ill effects at all. 

Water soaks in much faster and I believe more evenly, as the full drip pans don't get absorbed til the following day. This compared to drip pan drying out in a couple hours after watering when there was no h-ton.  But most of all, it looks so nice.

Smoke up.........  BK


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol, I don't remember what I paid for the speedster. I think it was 36 bucks. Nice to se you around.

The small one in front is about 6 days behind. (Moby ****) I finally scraped some dirt off her little head and she came right up 

Peace.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

It's late. I'm about to go to bed. I've been sitting in my grow room, having a drink, and a smoke and just watching these girls grow. I think they are beautiful. It has only taken them three weeks to get this vibrant and alive. I can only imagine what they will look like in three months, hanging and drying. If all goes well I'm going to have a pile of real good smoke. Give me some Mojo, good people. I have never been real lucky, but it seems that curse can now be broken. True love is the strongest magic there is....

Peace

here are some more snap shots from the family album


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 28, 2012)

No mojo or luck needed Hemper....   You now know what to do and your babies are showing it....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 28, 2012)

:yeahthat:  Super healthy looking plats for sure. Looks like a "when everything is just right" pic from a book!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ant. I was reading last years journal yesterday. It was quite entertaining, but, damn, was I ignorant. I do feel as though I know now what it takes to grow this magnificent plant. It tickles me to see them looking so nice, but I also know how fast things can go South, so I am apprehensive and alert and attentive. I may someday be as confident as you are, but I'm still a noob, and I know there is still a lot I need to learn. They do look good though, don't they 

Thanks Bud, for now it seems as though everything IS just right -- makes my heart swell with happiness...

Peace


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 28, 2012)

hope for the best, prepare for the worst!  but keep doin what youre doin cause its werkin


sMACk


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

I hear ya, Smack. Thanks for stopping by and for the words of encouragement. What I am mostly doing is just watching them grow 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

I love how much you love your plants. I feel ya! Your bad luck streak is over man.. Your in the green. Keep alert though. Greenest of mojo to you Hemper.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Goddess, I saw them in Tasty's journal, read about it in a book, talked w/ my hydro guy and picked them up just so I can water without disturbing the top layer of soil when I water -- they were cheap -- he gave me a big bag for 5 bucks. Is there a reason for not putting them on top of the soil? besides, they look cool
> 
> Peace



I'm sure it is fine.  I just didn't have any idea what you were going to use them for.  It seems like a good idea as I disturb the top of the soil when I water my plants also.  It probably also helps keep the evaporation down.  Be sure to rinse them well before you use them.  The dust is kind of icky and can affect the pH.

Your plants are looking great Hemper.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

THG, it is funny that you worry about the top of the soil. I use a hard spray on them every time I water. There are roots showing. I don't have to be careful since they are in the bathtub.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I love how much you love your plants. I feel ya! ... You're in the green. Keep alert though. Greenest of mojo to you Hemper.



:yeahthat:

I think THG said she saw something about hydrotron causing problems in the bottom of the pot.  I use some crinkled up newspaper and a little perlite if I'm feeling concerned.  

Grow Grow Grow.... your babies look maaaaahvelouuuuus


Edit: We were all posting at the same time.  LOL
I also didn't know I was supposed to wash mine first.  hmmm wonder if that had something to do with some problems I had- will have to check my timeline.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> THG, it is funny that you worry about the top of the soil. I use a hard spray on them every time I water. There are roots showing. I don't have to be careful since they are in the bathtub.



Sometimes I water mine in the shower, but I also have a small pump in a 5 gal bucket that puts out some force too.  It seems like I have a circle around the plants where the soil is an inch or so below the level at the sides of the pot.  It worried me some, but maybe it just doesn't matter as your plants always look so stellar, Rosebud.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 28, 2012)

Rosebud and THG
I used to love to take my plants into the shower and "make it rain"
I haven't done that with this group at all, they would have frozen on the way to the bathroom.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, ladies. You make me feel special 

peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

You _are_ special, Hemper!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 28, 2012)

exactly what i was going to say!


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 29, 2012)

When I got up today, I realized I had drank way too much last night, but I sat down with my girls as the coffee brewed. The plants were a little droopy, and when I picked one up it was light as a feather, so I gave the little darlings a drink of plain PHed lake water. 

My best friend for more than a decade now came by last night and brought a bottle and some mix. We sat here until 4am drinking and shooting the breeze, and man, can I feel it today. My friend, Terry, has a job now. It's the first real job he's had in twenty-five years. He's one of those people who can live off his wits. He can fix anything on a boat, and for as long as I have known him he has gotten by just working a couple of days a week on boats here at the marina. Anyway, he works graveyard as a security guard now, so we don't get together very often any more. It's probably a good thing because the man drinks like a fish. We had a good time laughing and drinking to the wee hours when I faded away and tossed him out. This morning I realized why I don't drink much -- I feel like crap today. It's all good though. I will live, and it's good to have a friend....

When the girls perk up a little I'm going to fimm them. They are pushing out their sixth node now and ready. Next week I'll take some clones and the week after I'll transplant them again and then flip them to 12/12. Things are progressing nicely here on the leaky, old boat. I know I'm rambling -- sorry 

Peace


----------



## gourmet (Sep 29, 2012)

Incredibly great looking plants!  Looking forward to following.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, Gourmet. I think they are simply splended 

Here is what I took to fimm six plants:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 29, 2012)

One of my Satori is a freak. Always seems to be one in the group. It sprouted with 4 coteldon leaves and then put out three true leaves instead of the normal two. I'm real curious to see how it takes to the Fimm. I'm calling her a "triploid," but I'm not real sure if that's the right word.... Hick knows.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are my three Satori, just going into week 4 of vedge.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking terrific.  You are giving them the perfect amount of TLC.

Mojo for your youngsters.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2012)

I was sitting watching my plants grow and got to wondering how the roots were looking. They have been growing like crazy and were nearly as tall as the pots, so I popped one out of her pot and had a look. What I found was a root system just as well developed as the last time I transplanted them, so I did a little farming and put them in their final homes. The little Moby **** wasn't as ready, but I transplanted her as well. It did have some nice roots. In the 3 gal. pots, I couldn't get them all in the vedge room again, so I put the Satori on a box in the tent under another 600w MH. I couldn't believe the roots on these 17 day old plants. Here is a few pics


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2012)

Oops, I don't mean 17 days -- they are three weeks and a couple of days old -- around 24 days old  My bad....

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL- That's why I write it all down.  :rofl: 
If I didn't keep my daily boards I would never know how old they are. 

Nice Plants.  Nice Pics.  Nice Avatar.  
Looking good- keep up the good work.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 1, 2012)

is everyone gettin ready for old hallows eve or something?  Im gonna have to start wearing a diaper while I cruze the forums...


sMACk


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2012)

Update: With two 600w bulbs burning it has gotten warmer in my little grow room. It is Oct. now, and it is still over 100 f out here on the old, leaky boat. I turned up the fan in the tent and closed off the room and temps are hoovering at right around 80 f. If it doesn't get any hotter I should be banging. Temps should begin to go down soon -- I hope. The AC is full on and blowing straight into the room. wish me luck.

Smack, I'm just trying to fit in 

Peace


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2012)

:ciao: wishing you luck, my friend, but I think you'll be fine!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, Roddy. Yes, I managed to maintain the temps below 80 degrees. The plants are banging, and they have taken the to the Fimm nicely. I have bud sites coming up everywhere. When I got back to the boat after my summer vacation I noticed my Rapid Rooter plugs were all dried out, so instead of rehydrating them I tossed them thinking I would get new ones, but all they had at the hydro store was something called "Root Riot" plugs. They look the same, but they have a tiny hole in them to stick the clones in. I'm sure the rooting powder will just be wiped off and I am concerned. I have tried to make the holes bigger, but they just close up no matter what I stick in them -- does anyone have any ideas how I can make the holes bigger -- Perhaps I can heat up a wire and burn the holes bigger -- I don't know. I need to take some clones soon, but the stems, even on the bottom branches, are huge. I do have some small rockwool cubes -- perhaps I'll try them this time. I've never had a problem getting clones to take root. But now I am concerned...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay, I took a couple of test clones off of the Veneno -- they are cooking now -- we will see....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

I put one in a rockwool cube and one in a Root Roit plug....


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is a pic of my little experiment


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2012)

I just cut them open and put the clone in or make a hole all the way through with a shish-ka-bob stick.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 2, 2012)

Taking them apart is a good idea that I didn't think about. I shish-ka-bobed them bunches -- if it doesn't take, Ill cut them open -- the clone tray will hold them together nicely -- thank, Goddess.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is an update on my little boat grow:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking good *Hemper*-
How old are they in the pic? 
They look very much the same for so many different strains.  
green mojo my friend


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 4, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Looking good *Hemper*-
> How old are they in the pic?
> They look very much the same for so many different strains.
> green mojo my friend



Thank you, Tasty. They just over a month old from dry seed. I think they are doing nicely. They are taking to the Fimm and bushing up as well as growing taller. I'm just loving them 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2012)

They are looking great Hemper.   Looking green and bushy and happy.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you, Goddess, means a lot coming from you. 

I have given all the plants (except the Moby ****) plain water Phed to 6.0 -- they are as green as can be, and I don't believe they need nutes this time around. I have only fed them twice in their short lives -- once with half strength and once with mild vedge nutes. The Satori are growing fastest, I think just because they are reg seeds and superior genetics. The next time I water I will give them mild vedge nutes again. I think I was feeding my plants way too often last year. The two Veneno clones are looking real nice under the dome -- I am ignoring them except once in the morning and once at night when I spray them with plain water. 

I figure another week or two until I flip the plants in vedge to 12/12. This grow is moving along without a hitch so far, and I am loving the way things are looking. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 6, 2012)

Hope I'm not boring you-all with these vedge updates, but I'm like a new mother who wants to show off her beautiful babies 

The Satori are banging, and the clones are looking fine. I haven't looked for roots yet, but I am sure they are growing nicely....

Here is what they look like today.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 7, 2012)

My girls are getting to a size where I'm thinking about turning them to 12/12. It's all happening a lot faster than I figured it would, so last night I took two clones off of each plant. These clones are a lot thicker and softer than any I can remember from last year. I cut open the Root Riot plugs, put some hormone powder in them, then dipped the clones in the powder as well. The cloner seems to be holding them back together nicely. I'm going to wait until I see roots before I turn my plants to 12/12. On Tuesday I am going to check the first two clones I took for roots. They are still standing tall and nice and green. I will leave all of them in the cloner until they have bunches of roots and I am sure I have another crop coming along. I don't want to have to start from seed again this year. I do still have some Cheese seeds and a few freebies for an emergency. I didn't clone the Moby ****. She is about a week behind the others, so I will wait awhile to take cuttings.

On another note: this old boat has stopped taking on water. I still don't know where it was coming from, but the bilge is dry now, so I don't care. My Marine son is here. He's been spending more time talking and texting to five or so girls he is dating than visiting with me, but that is fine. It is just real nice to have him home for a while and to know he is safe. We went boating w/ a friend yesterday. I drove and they did some wake boarding and we did a little sight seeing. It was a fun diversion.

I'm on the look-out for alternating nodes and balls on the Satori and still praying for a female. They sure look good....


Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2012)

May you find no balls Hemper. Female mojo baby.

How nice your son is there. Tell him thank you for risking his life for us. Too bad he can't get a date. ha.  Sounds like a nice day yesterday for you guys. Glad your boat is dry. That has to be a worry, you know like sinking?

Waiting for plants to sex can drive a sane person nuts.  You are the clone master so sexing will be a thing of the past for you.

Have a great Sunday Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, Rosey -- you sweet, sweet person 

I gave the Satori Phed water again today. They really are sucking-it-up. Some of the leaf tips are a bit burnt, so I'm thinking the soil is pretty hot. So they get water again. Next time I'll give them a feed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2012)

I find that my Satoris drink up more water than a lot of other strains.  Plants are looking great.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, Goddess. You are also a sweet, sweet lady 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 9, 2012)

I flipped the plants to 12/12 yesterday. All except the Moby ****, which is a week behind the rest. The clones are all looking great, but there isn't and visible root action going on yet. 

I THINK I may have made the soil a little hot because some of the new growth coming out the tops of the plants is looking a little burnt, but I believe they will be okay. I'm just giving them water and they are growing and stretching nicely under the two 600w HPS lights. I decided to go with HPS in both fixtures instead of having to move the plants every day. They are nice bushes and the six of them in the tent are taking up a lot of space. Looking at the pre-flowers on the satori I'm thinking that two of them are male. I will wait for balls to show, but in my limited experience, that's what I'm thinking. It's okay though -- as long as one of them are female I'm golden. I don't believe I have enough room for 7 plants in the tent anyway. 

The old boat is rocking. There are no more leaks, and I have the lights coming on and going off at the same time on two different timers. The temps are staying in the 70s (f) and even with three 600w lights going back there the power seems to be working nicely. I'm a happy camper 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 9, 2012)

Here is a shot of what's happening in the tent now....


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 9, 2012)

Those little ones sure have some nice thick stalks. They must be getting ready for nice big buds.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, Bud, the stems coming out of the pots are about half an inch in diameter. I'm hoping for some nice big buds, but it looks like I may have put a little too much Bat Guano in the soil when I transplanted them into the 3 gal. pots. I didn't measure -- I just poured it in, and the new groth on some of the plants is growing out a bit burnt. I think it's going to be okay though. They are still growing and bushing out nicely. I gave them plain Phed water the last three times they have needed water. I'm afraid to give them nutes. It seems like I have an organic grow going on, and I hope they will snap into shape soon. I'm thinking of giving them Fox Farm "Big Bloom" as soon as they look like they need some food. It's always an adventure for me in the back of this old boat...


Peace


----------



## tastyness (Oct 11, 2012)

Hemper-
Isn't it amazing how they are always changing and growing in ways we least expect? 
Do you use worm castings at all?  It is my favorite additive and you can never burn with it.  
I've really changed my watering these past few weeks (after some advice from NC) and thought I scared myself with how droopy they looked right beforehand - I can see the difference in the leaves looking more skyward.  
Ah plants- a continually changing lesson in patience and observation.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 13, 2012)

I took a clone off of the Moby **** this morning and will put her in the tent tomorrow. There are roots on the first two test clones I took on the 7th. I'm going to let them cook for awhile. All the clones are standing tall and very green. I believe I'll have another crop working in the vedge area soon. I had a half bag of FFoF soil left over from last season, so I mixed it in with the ProMix in my dirt tub, saturated it with PHed water and it is waiting for the clones to produce roots enough for me to feel comfortable planting them. I'm not getting the results I was getting from my Rapid Rooter plugs, but I'm thinking everything will work out nicely -- hope so anyway. It's always a gamble here on the old boat 

Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2012)

Everybody is looking nice and happy in your tent!

Congrats on the successful clones.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 17, 2012)

My tent is full. I believe one of the Satori is male, but I can't tell yet, perhaps in another couple of days. They have alternating nodes, and they are growing like crazy. I fed two of them this morning with some transition nutes -- (Moby **** and OG Kush). I'm kind of hoping there IS a male in there because I believe 7 plants are just one too many for the 4x4 tent. We will see.... A few of the clones have roots growing, but I'm going to let them cook for a while because they will be huge by the time the plants in the tent are done, and I only have room in vedge fro 1 gal. pots -- I don't want root bound plants.

Here's a look:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking great Hemper.  You really do have a tent full.  So we will hope for 1 (and 1 only) male.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking good my friend.  I've got my clones still in the one gal bags and they are going crazy.  Have been in there a while and certainly aren't acting rootbound.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, Goddess. Yeah, one male would be just right. I can see pistols coming in on the bud sites of two of them, so I figure they are ladies, and the tallest (of course) looks to be a guy. I will know for sure in a couple of days. 

Tasty, I figure six to eight more weeks for the girls in the tent to be ready. I suppose I could vedge them for 2 months in 1 gal. pots, but I'd rather not. In a week or so.... I'm happy for you that everything is going so well in your garden. You will have this grow thingy mastered in record time 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 18, 2012)

I went into the tent last night and had a good look at the Satori. There were balls coming out on the two biggest plants, so I chopped them down. It seems a shame to have to kill such nicely growing plants that you have been caring for for so long, but it had to be done. I now have 5 females in the tent, all of them different strains. I think it is a good thing. Now I have room in there for them to grow. I cleaned up around the bottoms of them, trimming away leaves and stems that will never get light and making it much easier to feed and water. I also took another couple of clones off the remaining Satori female. I don't want to lose this strain again -- I don't have any more seeds 

I'm going to plant a few of the clones today. I was looking at roots last night, and a couple of them have some real nice roots and are ready to put into dirt. I planted the two Veneno clones the other day, left the room for an hour, and when I went back in there they had fallen over and were looking terrible, so I staked them up and put clear cups over them as temporary domes. They still look funky, but they are growing. I have taken the domes off of them now and I can see new growth beginning, so I believe they will be okay, and I think the roots are growing. It's always an adventure here on this old boat, but I am loving this grow to the core of existence 

I will post a few pics later today -- if my camera will cooperate. It needs a new battery. Radio Shack didn't have one, so I will go on line and look soon. It has been allowing me to take three pics after charging all day long -- perhaps it will again today 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not believe I have ever had a PH problem -- even though every problem that I have had was blamed on PH by someone or another. I use the PH kit from GH that comes with a little vial and a small bottle of dye. It costs around 12 bucks and seems to work fine -- as long as a person isn't color blind. I can't see why anyone in dirt would need anything more. I keep reading about expensive PH pens, and I'm sure they work well, but I just can't justify the expense. I'm on my fifty grow now and am just running out of the dye in the little bottle -- I do have another bottle and expect it to last another five grows. I know that a person growing in some style of hydro probably needs an expensive PH pen, but I contend that if you are in soil it isn't necessary. Having said that, if I were doing a large scale professional grow I'd put up the money and get an expensive pen type PH device, but on a small (personal) grow (in dirt) I believe the drops and vial are all a person really needs. JMO

I have a question about hardening off clones. I know I should open the vents on top of my dome for a while before attempting to transplant the clones into pots of dirt, but what can a person do if they have clones taken at different times under their dome?

Also, I believe chemical nutrients can be used with organic nutrients without killing off microbial action at the roots. I understand that with chemicals there could be a salt build up which might be detrimental to the root system, but if used correctly and watered at least twice in between feedings, I believe the salts are washed away and microbial action at the roots will continue unabated. JMO 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2012)

It is not just the salts that kill the microbes--it is all the chemicals.  And I do know that you do believe that chemical and organic are compatible, but they really aren't.  There is really no question that chemical fertilizers kill microbes.

I do believe though that most people will do okay without a pH meter if they are using a good soil mixture that includes lime.  Most are buffered and take the pH to the desired levels.  However, if you are using a complete line of quality nutes and have deficiencies, I believe that most nutrient deficiencies _are _ caused by pH lockout caused by an improper pH.

I have never hardened off my clones.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't ph. I think with organic dirt you don't have to.  I don't believe i have ever had a lock out either,  but maybe I have. ha.

I agree that if your going organic and supplying extra microbes and mychorrazie (someday i am going to really learn how to spell that) I wouldn't use chemicals . Even if it only kills a percentage of them, i need all I can get. rosey;s 2 cents.

happy October 19th.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 19, 2012)

okay, I certainly don't want to argue, but if you could guide me to where I could be convinced I would appreciate it a lot 

All I was saying about PH is that a 12 dollar ph kit works fine for a small grow, and that in dirt PH isn't that big a deal -- IF the plants are getting everything they need 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, I believe the last Satori in the tent is also a male. It looks to be developing balls, but I'll give it another day or two to be sure. I guess I'll have to order some more seeds from Mandella. It's a damn shame, but I WILL have a crop of some pretty good strains none-the-less. I also planted one Og Kush, and two Blue Widow, but it seems every time I take a clone out of the cloner and put them into the dirt they just start shriveling up and falling over. This didn't happen to me last year. I stuffed the new clones up under a clear 12 oz cup with holes in the bottom as a temporary dome and turned the light down to 250w -- perhaps it will do the trick. The first two clones almost died, but they are looking okay now -- having some troubles in the old boat, but I am determined to make things work out.

here is what the roots look like coming out of the cloner:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 19, 2012)

Great root development--can't imagine what the problem could be.  Could the soil you are putting them into be too hot?


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey buddy,  read the last few pages, great looking start in the tent. Glad your still keeping at it.  Can't wait to see how you finish. Subbed


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

Goddess, I don't think the soil is still hot. I added some ffof to the amended ProMix and didn't add anything else to it. I have needed to dome all of my current clones because of wilt. The stems just seem to be softer or something. I don't know... I'm not doing things any different than I have in the past.

Sol, I just read all of your journal, and as usual, I'm impressed. You are becoming quite the expert grower, my friend. I'm happy to see that you are still with it in a big way. Do you plan to stay all organic? You are growing some fantastic looking weed, my friend.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

I cut down the last Satori male. Does seem a shame to have to kill such nice plants, but that's the game we play. I now have 4 strains in the tent under two 600w Hps bulbs in cooltubes, and they are doing fine. I also have 6 clones in vedge -- 2 Veneno, 2 OG Kush, and 2 Blue Widow. I have one Moby **** in the cloner that is pumping out some nice roots as well. I will plant her tomorrow. I have had to dome all the plants coming out of the cloner this grow. I'm not sure why, but there is no burn on leaf tips, and they are now growing well without domes (except the one I planted this morning) I have been watching it closely and have put the clear dixi cup over it a couple of times. It's off now, and I will watch it. If it begins to wilt again, I will dome it again. They are all under 250w of MH (the lowest setting on the dimmable ballast) and I will turn it up as soon as I feel they can handle it. I may wait until the MD has been planted and hardened off. I figure they will have to vedge for 8 weeks at least anyway. That will give the ladies in the tent 10 weeks of flower.

On a personal note: My Marine Son went back to his duties early this morning. We had a wonderful visit. He began looking for a car on Wednesday, bought a car Friday, registered and insured it Saturday and drove away in it today. I took it to my mechanic and they did 400 bucks worth of work on it changing all the fluids and servicing the tranny, and for 5000 dollars he bought a pretty nice car. (01 Pontiac Bonneville). I will miss him, but it is only a six hour drive from where he is stationed, so I will probably see him again soon  Life is good!

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

I fed the girls in the tent their first full on flower nutes this morning. I will give them PHed water next time w/ CalMag and perhaps again after that -- it depends on what they tell me they need 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2012)

Six hours away is just a hop and a skip and a jump.  It is nice for you that he and you can be that close.

Sorry about the Satoris, but you have some other great things going.  It will be a great harvest.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you Goddess. Yes, I have 4 great strains in the tent. I'm a little concerned about the MD. I read somewhere that someone had one Hermie on them outside, and what I have is the same freebe femmed seed. It is the only one that still hasn't shown sex -- we will see -- I'm watching it closely. 

My Son and I are very close. It was great to see him. We haven't been able to get together very much in the last few years, but he only has a year of active duty left to do, and he isn't that far away now, so we will get together more often -- I'm sure. And, unless something drastic happens, he will not be deployed over seas again -- hope for peace 

The last cutting in the cloner is another MD (Moby ****) and may be from hermie stock, but I have six others already in vedge that will be female for sure. I will know which are the best smoke after this grow and refine my garden accordingly. I will clone the clones of the best clones when I know which strains produce the hardest hitting smoke 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 23, 2012)

The cloning tray is empty now. All the little darlings are looking fine -- even after falling over and being put under a dixi cup temp dome a few times. They hardened up after a few hours under the temp domes, and they are looking swell. What do you think?

Here is a shot -- and a couple of pics of what is going on in flower this morning. I'm going to have some nice buds -- I hope 

Two 600w HPS lights sure do penetrate better than one 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Oct 24, 2012)

Great to catch up with your grow.  That was quite strange with the clones- glad it sorted itself out.

Maybe we'll be able to grow our Satori together.


----------



## Sol (Oct 24, 2012)

Good morning,  Wow, things are looking fantastic. I usually only check a few ppls' grows every few days , not as much time online as before(last yr.) Anyhow ,a few ?? for you if i may. What is it about Satori that make it so popular? I'm not familiar with that strain, i know only what i've seen in your tent. And what is the expexted or usual flower time?   Just curious


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

What is it about Satori?  For me, I like the up energetic high.  She has a nice taste and smell, kind of fruity spicy.  Satori is a robust plant, fairly easy to grow, she has huge fan leaves and it a light feeder (but a heavy drinker--lol takes up a lot of water).  Satori handles high temps well.  I generally take my Satori out 9-10 weeks.

Plants looking good Hemper.  Clones look like they recovered just fine.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 24, 2012)

Tasty, where ya been? Did you guys by the house? I'm thinking you did and have been busy moving -- must be nice. I'm going to have to buy some more Satori seeds. Three of the last five I had were male and the other two didn't pop (my fault I'm sure). I just love the way they grow -- fast and easy -- and the high is strong but not couch lock strong -- a great day time high. We should get together and chat soon 

Sol, for me it was the way they grow -- just amazing growth, and the high is great as well. Everyone should try this strain 

Thank you goddess. Yes, with a little attention and care I was able to get all my clones growing nicely. I topped the two Veneno as they were a couple of inches taller than the rest, and I thought the topping might slow the growth a little and let the others catch up, but they aren't showing any stress and have just kept growing. Looks like I'm going to have a little canopy problem in the next flower room, but I am stoked to have another grow waiting to replace the girls in the tent.

I just opened the tent for the day and watered the four banging plants in there. They are using almost 4 gallons of liquid every three days now. I really like this soil I have concocted this grow. There are nickle sized buds all over the place in there -- at least on the OG Kush, Veneno (which is a little more Sativa dom than the rest) and the Blueberry x White Widow. The Moby D1ck is also beginning to put out some hairs, and I believe she will be a very nice producer.

I'm having a little problem keeping the RH up in the tent. It is down to about 30 these last few days. I will pick up a humidifier the next time I go to town -- tomorrow after my doctors appointment. They want to do another scan on my lungs, but I am feeling a whole lot better and I am breathing much better as well. They did a test last week which showed that I am processing 97 percent of the oxygen I'm taking in, so I'm thinking I am almost healed. 

I'll take a pic tonight as soon as the HPS lights go off to show you-all the nice bud action going on in my garden right now -- the girls are middle aged now and strutting their stuff -- I just love them.

My Son commented while he was here that I don't smoke as much weed as I used to. I told him it was more about the growing for me now than the smoking. I can't imagine not having a garden at least planned these days 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

Low humidity, that is part of me going back to DWC.  Fortunately, it is easier to add humidity than take it away.

LOL--yeah, growing gets that way.  I told my sis that I couldn't possibly think about wintering there unless I had a place to grow.

Hope you appointment goes well.  Glad to hear you are feeling chipper.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, Goddess, I'm thinking a cheap humidifier should just about do the trick. I have to be careful though. I have just about all this old boat can handle plugged in now, but I will figure it out.

I built a cover for the louvered vent going out of the boat. I don't like that people wonder why its always aflutter out there. I'll paint it white and put it over the louvers tomorrow when I pick up some small brackets to mount it with. 

It's an exciting time in my grow room. I love it when the girls begin to flower. Amazing how fast they are taking shape -- beautiful 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Hemper. My RH is always real low. Seems your would be higher on a boat. Mine is always under 30 in the flower room and probably the same in the veg...hmmm maybe i should do something too.

97% o2 sounds pretty good to me Hemper. I am so glad you are feeling better and are over the worst of that. I hope it is all behind you.

The garden is about love and passion and truth. Peace man. lol rose


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 25, 2012)

Rosy, your comments always make me feel better. The sweetness in you is as medicinal as the weed we grow. You are truly a darling 

I took some pics last night just after the lights went out in the tent, but my darn camera couldn't seem to figure out what to focus on, so they are all blurry. I will try again tonight using a different setting. I won't post out-of-focus pics -- you-all deserve better than that.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 25, 2012)

Here are a few shots in HPS light -- sorry, but for 2 weeks and 2 days I think they are banging -- I just wanted you to see them. I'll try and get some shots in focus tonight when to lights go out 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 25, 2012)

The one on the left is the OG Kush -- the one on the right is Veneno -- and the middle one is the star of this grow, the Blueberry x White Widow (Blue Widow).

The Moby D1ck is beginning to produce hairs, but is way behind the others. There are a bunch of bud sites on it though, and I believe it is going to be just fine. I see no sign of hermie -- yet.

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Oct 25, 2012)

:yay: I think I may have to rethink the Sativa in my stable, I like the idea of a tastier sativa and the Jack47 I have has lil to no discernable taste (well at least with the nonorganic batch I received from my strain caretaker...)


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey, 7, how ya doin? How was the high from the Jack47? No taste at all? I really like what breeders are doing with the Indica/Sative crosses. All 4 of the strains in my tent are crosses. I like the way they grow short and bushy, and I love the bud development. I'm not experienced enough to say about the taste or high except I grew some AK47 last winter that was the bomb. I'm hoping one of these strains can compare. I would like to find a few strains I want to keep and work on perfecting them. There will always be something out there to try though -- something better 

I need a strain caretaker.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 26, 2012)

I had a little panic attack this morning. It was about twenty minutes before the lights went on in the tent. I noticed the veging clones were sitting at 80 degrees and thought I'd turn up the coolness on the AC blowing into the room. I turned the dial on the unit and the whole air conditioner went off. I thought I'd broken it somehow, so I ran and looked at the breakers down the dock, but they hadn't tripped. I was sure the damn thing was broken, so I began to tear it apart thinking I'd see the problem, but I don't know crap about air conditioners, so I just put it back together. I have a back-up unit in my storage container, but it's up in town, and replacing the whole unit is quite a job. That's when I began to panic. The vedging plants were at 81 degrees, and I knew when the lights went on in the tent it was going to get hot in there fast. I finally went and looked at the breakers here in the boat, and sure enough one of them had tripped. I switched it back on and the AC started up again. Whew.... 

I'm working on my panic button -- there was really no reason for me to get excited. I just love my plants so much -- too much, I guess 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 27, 2012)

I was finally able to get a shot of my budding plants after the lights went out tonight. In the foreground left is the OG Kush, behind it is the Blue Widow, and on the right is the Veneno. They have been in 12/12 for two weeks and four days. How about that?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking real nice.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot Purp. This is my second season, but it is my first grow without any real drama. I have finally gotten my tent dialed in, and things are looking good so far. I can't wait to see these plants after 8 weeks under these two 600w HPS lights. Another big change this year is the fact that I'm not over feeding or over watering this time around. I think they look real nice as well.

Peace


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking really good. :cool2:

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 27, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Purp. This is my second season, but it is my first grow without any real drama. I have finally gotten my tent dialed in, and things are looking good so far. I can't wait to see these plants after 8 weeks under these two 600w HPS lights. Another big change this year is the fact that I'm not over feeding or over watering this time around. I think they look real nice as well.
> 
> Peace


That's awsome green mojo for those sexy girls,looks like u got it all dialed in keep up the great work.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, Purp, Squidy. I'm justystoked about this grow. It looks like I'm going to get buddage like I have never seen. The Blue Widow is def the star of this grow. She already has buds as big as my previous finished plants from last year, and they won't be three weeks in until Wednesday. This is a very exciting grow for me  The Moby D1ck has finally decided to begin budding -- she will be a couple of weeks behind but has been all along anyway. The Veneno is doing her thing nicely. She is looking Sativa. I'm really looking foreward to tasting hre  The OG Kush is just behind the BW in development and is looking stellar. All the plants are deep green and very healthy. It is hard to find a blemish anywhere in the tent. They are loving their little home, and I am spending most of my time just watching them grow. I do turn them a quarter turn every morning when they wake up. They are needing liquid every three days. I just fed them Big Bloom and a shot of Cha Ching (just a little). I will give them PHed water next time, and then full on GH three part flower nutes and some more Cha Ching (I know it's for late blooming, but I doubt it will hurt them). My soil seems perfect, and I love the little balls of .... (whatever) on top of the pots. They look cool and disperse the liquid without messing up the top of the soil. The two 600w cooltubes are banging. I turned down the lights on the vedging clones -- hoping they will slow down growth a little -- I will watch for stretch and turn them back to 600w if needed. They are sitting under 400w now and growing nicely. I fimmed most of them last night. I fimmed a couple of them in two places. The Veneno was a lot taller than all the rest, so I topped them a week ago. They are still the tallest plants in vedge though. What can I say? I have absolutely nothing amiss in this grow. Now I understand why people say that your fourth grow is basically your first. Thank you all for getting me straightened out. It wouldn't be happening without all the help I have received from MPers 

Here is a couple of HPS pics and one of the clones. The leaves look a little pale in this light, but they are actually very green and lush. 

I will be happy to answer any questions or comments forth coming. Sorry about the rambling -- I'm a little stoned at the moment 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 30, 2012)

I was looking at seeds last night. I didn't order any, but there are a bunch of strains I want to grow. I didn't realize that I have two strains growing that are White Widow crosses. The Moby D1ck is Haze x White Widow and the Blue Widow is Blueberry x White Widow. They are both supose to be very strong -- I hope so  My Moby D1ck is a week or so behind the other plants in my tent, but she is coming on strong. I took this Pic last night just after the lights went out: I think it is a lovely pic. I'd like to have a poster ....


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 30, 2012)

looking good :cool2: i havent popped moby d yet next run i think. yours is looking stellar.. 

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking good Bro.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 31, 2012)

I gave the girls in the tent PHed water yesterday W/cal-mag. These are the healthiest plant I have grown. I will give them full on GH 3 part bloom the next time the pots are light and dry. 

The clones are ready for their next feeding. I can't make up my mind what I want to give them this time. Last time they got PHed water. They are healthy and green and growing splendidly. I have a couple of gallons of lake water sitting in a bucket waiting.... I suppose I should get on some kind of schedual, but so far this grow I have just been winging it, and the plants are looking as nice as can be. I'm afraid I might do something to hurt them. I turned down the MH light over them to 400w. There has been zero stretch and their growth hasn't slowed down at all. I think I'll just give them plain PHed water again. They don't look hungry, and I am trying real hard not to over feed these days. 

I hope everyone on the East coast has made it through the storm unscathed, and I hope their plants are still growing nicely. An extended power outage would be devistating. 

Happy Halloween everyone!!!

Peace


----------



## DrFever (Nov 2, 2012)

any updates


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 3, 2012)

Here are a few pics I took yesterday. I don't know if you can see in these pictures, but the Blue Widow and the OG Kush are both busting out in trichs and getting very frosty. My clones  (not shown) are going to be monsters by the time I can get them turned to 12/12. I have seven of them, and they are all growing wonderfully, but I'm only going to be able to fit 5 of them in the tent comfortably. It will be difficult picking out two to toss away.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is a shot of what the clones look like this morning -- aren't they beautiful?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 3, 2012)

Could I send you a couple of cuttings and you just clone for me?? You are the best cloner. They look beautiful.

Your flower room just makes me happy Hemper. What a great place to hang out. Thanks for the update.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 3, 2012)

I would clone your cuttings without hesitation, Rosy. I wish I could give you a couple of mine. Yes, the back of the boat is where I spend most of my time, although there isn't really anything to do except watch them grow and feel how heavy their pots are getting. It's nice when they are budding nicely and the trichs are popping. I have made some full on bloom nutes to give the girls tomorrow  i was thinking today, but they can go another day. I cannot stress enough how much difference it makes to have good soil, ventilation, nutes and light. It makes everything else seem like it's on cruise control. I'm real happy with this grow. I'm figuring on some real nice smoke for Christmas. A present to myself 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

And you should be happy.  Plants are looking green and lush.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 4, 2012)

I fed them this morning. I made up 4 gallons of full strength nutes, and then I added another half gallon of lake water to it before I gave it to them. The clones got a modified light nute mix as well. I give them all cal-mag and I put in a small amount of Cha-Ching to the flowering nutes. They look happy. They are almost half way threw flower now and are looking as big and beautiful as some of my plants at the finish in the past. I am still watching for nanners, as they are all from femmed seeds. They have had very little stress in their lives, and I am hoping the breeders have stabilized these strains better than the femmed strains of the past. What do I know, lol? I do know that this promises to be the best grow yet in this old boat. So far, I couldn't be more pleased. I have seven clones and room in the tent for five plants. I must decide which five I want to grow. I know I want two of the Blue Widow and two of the OG Kush and that leaves two strains to pick one plant from. I am going to have to give up a strain, either the Sativa or the Indica. I made a small mistake with the Sat. Dom. Veneno when I topped them and then fimmed them. They are growing beautifully, but they are going to be bushes, and I doubt they will fit in the tent with four other plants. I may just go with all Indica dominant plants and give up the Sativa. I have a few weeks to decide. I may keep one of the Veneno as a mother for a while -- until I have a chance to evaluate the smoke. I'm looking forward to some dank.

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2012)

Waiten to see the Harvest.:icon_smile:


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 4, 2012)

Me too, WeedHopper. Me too....

Thanks for stopping by.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 7, 2012)

These girls are half-baked. Five or six more weeks until finish. The clones have stretched a little under the 400w MH and are going to be huge by the time they go into 12/12. I'm going to wait as long as possible to take clones from these sweeties so they only get ten weeks of vedge. Here are some pics of what things are doing at the half way point:


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 7, 2012)

Just stopping in. Looking good Hemper :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 8, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Just stopping in. Looking good Hemper :aok:



yep looking real good!:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

Looking real fine Hemper.  You have a lot going on there.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Ston, Doc, Goddess -- they are looking better every day. What amazes me is that my canopy is so even with four different strains -- even the Sativa (Veneno) stopped stretching at the same time as the other three Indica dominant plants. They are all happy and bulking up nicely. I'm looking forward to some dank, and it will be nice to have a variety 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 9, 2012)

I fed the girls full on bloom nutes w/ CalMag and some Cha Ching this morning. They seem to like it  They are getting nice and sticky, and it is beginning to smell real nice in the grow room. Smells like ripe fruit and hash from Afganistan. I have some gourmet weed flowering wonderfully. I can hardly wait to taste this crop. It will be cured enough by Christmas -- a present to myself 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 10, 2012)

The girls are looking real nice -- another month. They are frosting-up and fattening-up and smelling tasty. It's nice to know what I am doing and why I am doing it, lol. Thanks MP.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 10, 2012)

The first shot is the Veneno -- Blue widow -- OG Kush -- Moby D1ck -- all going into the sixth week of 12/12. What do you think?

Peace


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 12, 2012)

Those look great!! Your going to get a nice harvest my friend.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Nov 12, 2012)

SupERB grow Hemper :ciao: :48: , i got MobyD1ck as freebie with my last order seeing yours makes me want to pop MD next. :bolt: Aloha Squidy


----------



## thcwiggs (Nov 12, 2012)

Super green mojo Bro the grow look awesome.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you. MaineHarvest. I believe it will be my best harvest so far.

My MD was a freebie as well, Squidy. I was reluctant to pop it because I read that someone had one hermie. She is a week behind from the get go, but she is looking real nice now, and her clone is the biggest plant in vedge. I love the way she took the Fim. They are all getting frostier by the day. I can't wait to taste them 

Thanks for the mojo, thcwiggs. This has been a blessed grow, no problems, catastrophys or mistakes so far -- I am stoked and anticipating some dank weed. These girls are on autopilot and closing in on a stellar finish. It is so nice to finally have things dialed in -- and some good luck as well 

I appreciate you all stopping in -- thanks for the support!

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 14, 2012)

The clones in vedge needed feeding this morning. I gave them mild vedge nutes with an extra tsp of grow. They all look fine, but they are out growing my vedge area. I'm going to have to relocate the light and hang it from the roof of the boat. No biggie tho. 
The girls in the tent are banging. It smells so nice back there. I gave them bloom nutes yesterday /w CalMag and some Cha Ching. They are in late flower and swelling up wonderfully. It will be nine weeks on the 3rd of December -- not far off now  The Blue Widow might be done in 8 weeks. There is still no yellowing, just a few low down leaves, but mostly they are still very green and healthy looking. One of my favorite passtimes is sitting and watching them grow -- they are beautiful....

Peace


----------



## PuffinNugs (Nov 14, 2012)

looking great


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, Puff, coming from you that means a lot -- they are looking better every day -- nice and sticky, and they smell wonderful. I'm as happy as a little piggy in a big mud puddle 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 15, 2012)

They look so nice Hemper. You are as the kids say, rockin it!  Theylook beautiful. Keep it up, i know you will.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a little update. They are still a few weeks out, but they are looking better than any of my grows so far. Pretty soon the work will begin -- I can't wait


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2012)

Yum Yum,,,I loves sticky girls. I better stop,,Im getten turned on.:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, holy cola batman!


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 18, 2012)

SLAM! BANG! BANG! Yeah, Rosy, they are really looking swell. I will enjoy the fruits of this labor of love 

I fed the girls yesterday. They got water, calmag and Cha Ching -- PHed to 6.0. They look better every day.

I fed the clones this morning. They are filling up my vedge area. I had to raise the light again. I gave them mild vedge nutes with a little extra Gro and calmag. I know some of you don't believe they need calmag in vedge, but I'm thinking it is why I never have a problem with premature yellowing late in bloom, and they seems to thrive this way 

I looked at the trichs with a scope yesterday. What a beautiful sight. They are clear (as expected) and standing proud -- banging.

I am going to have to go to the hospital Tues after next and get some procedure done (not to worry) but they want me there a half hour before the girls wake up. I'm thinking I will just open the tent and set the controls as though the lights were on early. I don't know what else to do -- I have no one to come and watch after them while I am gone. I figure they are so close to harvest that even if they were to hermie, seeds wouldn't have time to form. It sure would be a bummer to have them hermie and begin to make pollen instead of putting on their last push, but it's all I can think of to do.

I bought a jet ski the other day. ) 07, super charged, Honda. What a toy! It goes over 60 mph. I decided I needed something to get my old heart pounding once in a while. Sure is fun 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 19, 2012)

Every day, when the lights go on in the tent, I unzip the door and then adjust the temps and fan and then usually just leave it open for the day. Well, today I just left it closed to see what would happen. If I turn up the air conditioner blowing into the grow room and leave the door of the tent closed the temps stay in the mid 70's, so now I know I don't have to worry about the girls when I go and get this "procedure" my doctors insist I get. What a relief.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 19, 2012)

It amazes me what I see when I open the tent. I have colas from the door all the way to the back. I am finally growing weed that looks like the pics the breeders advertise with on seed bank web sites. I was wondering if it was ever going to happen. I had a lot of time to think things over this summer up in Idaho. I came back to the boat with a pretty definitive idea of what I needed to change in my little grow room. 

I ordered another 600w light and cool tube and put it next to the one already in the tent. I kept hearing and reading that "Light equals weight." 

I switched my soil to ProMix. I had been using FFOF (foxfire ocean forest). I didn't like the way it compacted or the texture. My niece in Idaho has a huge green house, and she uses ProMix for everything. I got to see it and feel it, and I loved it. Besides, it is what NorCalHal uses, and I remembered him writing that it is "plant and go." I believe it made a powerful difference.

That's all I did differently, but it sure did make a difference. I still fert the same and clone and vedge the same. The FIM technique has something to do with the success of this grow as well, but I have been doing that all along. I love the way it makes a grow a lot like a SCROG -- without the screen. More light and better soil has provided me with some really sweet looking plants this grow. I don't know what I can do to make things better, but I'm open for suggestion. 

Here's what they look like going into the 7th week of flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't believe this is your second grow. If I didn't know better, I wouldn't believe you. That is an amazing shot right there Hemper. I know i saw a huge difference when i upped my lights too. Good to hear about the promix. 
Keep doing what your doing. You are a natural boat gardener.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, Rosy. I realize it is just a small, personal grow, but I am way happy with how it is turning out. I remembered something else I did differently -- I put a wye on the exhaust outlet and hooked the vedge light up so it blows out of the boat instead of into the grow room. The temps are a lot easier to regulate now. I cut a couple of sugar leaves off a plant yesterday to check the trichs. They are mostly cloudy and I believe I can see a little amber coming on as well. I'm thinking another week or so and I'll begin to harvest this little crop. My clones are huge and really need to be put into 12/12. I keep raising the light, and they keep growing. My next crop is biting at the bit. I have too many to put in the tent though, and it is going to be difficult to pick which ones I want to grow out. I was going to faze out the Veneno (sativa), but she is producing some of the biggest buds in the tent right now. I really need to do a taste test, but I am reluctant to snip anything until it is actually ripe. I'm still smoking the last of last years crop, and it works pretty good, but I know that any of the plants I have growing now are going to be a lot better. I can hardly wait. It is going to be real nice to have the taste and potency of dank buds again. I have been mixing the last of the "Poison Mighty Might" from my first crop with sugar leaf from all of my harvests last year, and it really doesn't have the smell and taste we all crave. It gets me high though, and I am glad it is still around. Soon, all my jars will be empty again. How wonderful to know I can fill them with even better buds than ever. 

On a side note: I don't know what the weather is doing where you-all live, but it is way beautiful here. I went for a long jet ski ride yesterday in 70 degree sunshine, and it is suppose to be 75 degrees today. I am planning another long ride. It is great fun to explore the coves and small bays all around the lake, and with the ski I can go places I could never go in a boat because it sits right on top of the water. I am having fun....

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2012)

I am very happy for you Hemper, you deserve 70 degrees and sunny with a boat load of pot...literally. ha.


----------



## Iams (Nov 20, 2012)

:goodposting: 

Rose is right! Great job Hemper!

Iams


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 20, 2012)

you're look right proper there Hemper, didn't realize you need to improve anything seeing your last pull was pretty decent. Keep on keepin on friend, you got a thumb o green.

eace:


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks again, Rosy, you too Iams -- I am the grow captain -- on this old tub anyway 

Thank you, 7. I have had some small success, but this will be my best in both quality and quantity, I'm sure. Also, I have had zero issues this grow -- no bugs, heat, over ferting or anything. It has gone real smooth -- so far.

Soon I will have to farm again -- clipping won't be such a bother this time -- I need to clone the clones and transplant the ones in vedge into bigger pots -- and begin again 

Thanks for stopping in and the comments. I appreciate all the input I can get. 

I think I'll go jump on the jet ski and tool around a little -- it's a big lake 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 22, 2012)

The clones were as light as a feather this morning, so I fed them some modified vedge nutes, rearanged them and had a close look at them. They have stretched a lot growing under only 400w of MH, and they are very tall now. I'm not going to clone them until the last minute this time. I'm hoping the next set of clones won't be as tall and stretched when they are ready for flower. I need to work on my timing. I have been contemplating just waiting for the next set of clones and using these as mothers for the next crop, but I may as well put these in flower while the next clones get big enough to flower. I'm in no hurry now that I will have a pile of dank buds to smoke while I am growing out the next crop. This is sooo much fun  

My Marine son is here with me for Thanksgiving. I have a small turkey to cook today, so I better get busy. I hope it will fit into my little oven, lol. Best wishes to everyone. I hope you all have a great feast and a wonderful time with family and friends -- what could be better than good food and better weed?

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 26, 2012)

The clones require liquid again. Every three or four days in these 1 gal. pots. They look fine, real green and many, many bud sites. It is going to be easy cloning them. I could supply a commercial grower with clones from these seven plants. It will be a shame to have to toss some of them, but that's farming....

It's still in the 70's out here -- beautiful. Life is good on this old tub 

Peace

a couple of pics from this morning -- they are going into week 8. I took a little branch from the bottom of the Blue Widow and sampled a couple of popcorn budlets -- DAMN! It's been awhile.... I just love one hit weed


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 26, 2012)

Here, if you are interested, is what it is looking like in my vedge garden -- and a couple of nice buds -- sorry about the HPS lighting. The first bud is an OG Kush that will be done in a week or so. The next is a Veneno that won't be done for a couple of weeks -- they are going into week 8 tomorrow.


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 30, 2012)

I managed to get 4 clones transplanted into 3 gal. pots and put under the two 600w HPS lights in the tent. I sure hope they don't stretch too much because they are as tall as the near finished Moby D1ck and Veneno still in the tent ripening. I ran out of dirt. I do have another 2 cu. ft. of ProMix out in the car in the parking lot that I'll bring in after dark tonight. I'm going to grow out 6 plants this time -- I just hate to toss healthy plants. I will still have to toss a Veneno that just won't fit in the tent. I figure it will take a couple of weeks for the new clones to begin to flower, so I'm going to wait to clone them this time. Perhaps the next batch won't be as tall and stretched as these when they are ready to flower. The Veneno in the tent at 8 weeks is trying hard to fall over. I tied her up again after feeding her and the Moby D1ck plain lake water w/ a Tsp. of Cha Ching per gal. of water. They got PHed lake water last time and the Moby D1ck got a little leaf tip burn for some reason or another. I didn't give them any nutrients at all. I'm curious to see what happens this watering. The clones wern't root bound at all in their 1 gal. pots, but they slipped out of those little pot pretty easy. I just loosened the soil around the sides of the pot, grabbed them by the stem and pulled them out and then straight into the 3 gal. pots. (easy peasy). I'm looking forward to my next cloning session. It will be nice having the cloner full of cuttings again. I think I'll take 4 of each strain this time, off two plants each. I will make sure they are all the same size, and I'll do them all at the same time.

My cloning method is a bit unorthodox. I just snip of the new clones and put them in water. I do wash my scissors down in alcohol and my razor blade as well. I pre-hormone the soaked rooting pucks after ringing out some of the liquid. I then slap a clone down on my wooden bench (which is actually an small extension sticking out of the vedge area) and cut them at an angle about a half inch from a leaf node. I scrap away the node and scar around the end of the stem and then cut up into the stem 1/8th inch or so. They are then dipped in water and then the hormone powder and tucked into their pucks and placed into the cloner. I have 1/4 strength GH three part nutes in the bottom of the cloning tray which the pucks wick from. I am sure to label each set of clones before continuing on to the next strain. I have two small CFL lights hanging over the dome of the cloning tray which stay on 24/7. I spray them with plain water and close the dome over them -- and then I ignore them. I open the dome each morning and at night and spray with plain water. I usually get roots in a week or so and real nice roots in two weeks. I then put them in 1 gallon pots under a cool tube and a dimmable 600w MH light. I have never had a clone die on me doing it this way. Some seem to do better than others and it is these that are chosen for my next crop. I do, however, have to toss a lot of perfectly wonderful clones into the trash -- and it kinda hurts -- but that's farming 

Sorry about going on and on concerning something most of you know perfectly well, but I read a lot of questions concerning cloning, and I thought I'd let the rookies know how I go about the task. It could be tittled "Cloning for Dummies" lol

Peace


----------



## DrFever (Nov 30, 2012)

your doing a great job


----------



## HemperFi (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you, Dr. Means a lot to me.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 8 and a half pints of fine weed in jars curing. One of the jars has 5 buds that fill it to the top. I don't know the weight -- don't really care, but I do know that I have a lot of excellent smoke and two more plants to harvest -- this is great fun 

I need to go take some clones and clean up the bottom third of my new crop. I hope every one is as happy and high as me 

Peace


----------



## DrFever (Dec 2, 2012)

I remember  when i  did my first grow lol  i was almost crying  come chop day hahahaha thinking  these girls look to dam good to chop  but all good things must come to a end 
 Keep up the great work


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are my first two plants curing nicely. I haven't weighed them, but I have been smoking them, and they are two hit delights. The two strains smell and taste completely different. The BW is fruity, sweet smelling and hits really mellow, yet packs a wicked punch. The OG is basic medical quality bud. It has a bit of a fuel smell, hits hard and also packs a serious punch. I am happy to have them, and I have been staying very high lately. Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful~~~~


----------



## ptfarmer420 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice you like OGKush ... How many days ?

Looking nice :aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Very very nice HemperFi. Looks really tasty.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 5, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

About 58 days, ptfarmer420. The two that were in there with them are still cooking -- I'm thinking another couple of weeks -- another week for sure -- which will be 10 weeks.

Very tasty, hopper -- wish I could share with you.

thank you, 7 -- I think so too 

Peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah Hempi,,maybe one of these days Little Brother we wont have to be afraid to know each other.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

"One of these days" would be great. 

Here, have a look at these other two plants still in the tent. The Moby D1ck is a little leaf burnt, but bulking up nicely. The Veneno is a bit ugly, I suppose, but there are some nice buds on her trying their damndest to fall over. I have her tied up a little -- and wired up a little -- and she ain't ripe yet -- another week or so....

And then there are the clones for the next crop. They are just a couple of days under the dome -- still nice and green, as they should be right up to transplant.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 5, 2012)

Moby's got some big colas there Hemper. My gosh. And your clones are looking beautiful as usual. I am so glad you are here and growing on your boat.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 5, 2012)

I hear ya, Rosy -- I am glad I'm here as well, and you are a big reason I stay 

Thank you


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 10, 2012)

I took down some branches of the Moby. More than half of it is still in the tent waiting for tomorrow night. I'm going to wait on the Veneno. It is Sativa dominant and will take another week or so -- I think. Here is what the Moby D1ck looks like being chopped:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is some Moby D1ck hanging -- can't wait to taste her...


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 10, 2012)

those are some awsome looking plants there hemperfi i hope i too can learn to grown like that, i looked at mine after i saw yours and felt kinda gelous. nice is all i can say


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, Skull. I changed up a few things, but I think I just got lucky this grow. The next set of clones are going to be beasts. They had to vedge way too long and are three ft. tall already. I may have to get creative. I still have the Veneno in the tent cooking. It is the first Sativa dominant plant I have grown and is going into ten weeks. I'll take her down soon. I need room for too many, too tall, clones. I love this hobby.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2012)

I have decided to take down the last plant from my first grow this season. She looks done to me -- what do you think?


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 12, 2012)

wow those are some heavy buds you got there i hope my second grow turns out even remotely like yours


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, DarkHorse007. I have just finished trimming the first branch... This is going to take all day.  You don't realize how much actual work is involved when you plant the seeds, but it is worth it  Four plants have provided me enough weed for a year -- I'm sure. The tent is full again. I have 6 plants growing this time -- I suppose I could sell some, but I don't know enough people who smoke, and those I do know, I wouldn't know what to tell them about where all the weed came from. It's funny, you get so proud of your grow you want to go out in the street and tell strangers, but security dictates that you don't do that, so you end up sitting on a pile of dankness you can't even give away safely. This is a delima I have been looking forward to 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2012)

I've put away my little glass pipes, and I have put aside my one hit bong -- I am now (finally) smoking nice fat joints again. When I planted the seeds the thought of a bunch of dank, trimmed, stinky buds was like a dream, a dream that may or may not come true. I tell you what though, I couldn't have dreamed up a better outcome. I trimmed the Veneno yesterday. It took me all day, but I took my time and had fun doing it -- trimming is still my least favorite aspect of growing this magic, but I know it is as important as any stage from seed to jar, and I am real happy it is done. Here are a couple of shots of hanging Veneno and Moby D1ck. The Moby is nearly ready to jar -- I did put the smaller buds in a jar this morning -- she has been hanging three days now. I am smoking a fat joint of Blue Widow as I write this, and it will be fun to compare and evaluate these four strains. I don't have a lot of experience at being able to look at the hanging weed and tell how much weight there is, but I am pretty sure I will have nearly a pound of bud when all is said and done -- just under a pound, I'd guess. I don't have a scale I trust, and it seems like such a bother to weigh it anyway, so I'll go with just under a pound. Not bad for 4 plants in a 4x4 tent. I'm very pleased.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2012)

My next crop is already looking splendid. The clones got bigger than I wanted to deal with, but so-be-it. I'll deal with whatever comes along. Here are a few HPS pics.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Hemperfi ,

Congrats on the awesome harvest mate !
I'm looking forward to seeing this batch of clones bring you a happy harvest for the New year ! 

All the Best THC .


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey THC -- thanks man, it means a lot.

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2012)

You are kinda a clone show off. They look great. 

Congratulations on the beautiful Harvest. Man you took to this like, i don't know what. You are a natural! Makes me happy.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you, Rosy. It remains to be seen if I'm a "natural". I am pretty good with clones though. I just looked under them a little while ago, and they are already pushing out roots -- been about a week I think. I have stayed pretty stoned this last week or so 

Peace


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 13, 2012)

Great looking buds Hemper.  Well done.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2012)

Great harvest Hemper!  You are doing great.  You have got the green thumb for sure.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks PP -- they did turn out nice and fat and juicy -- it's real nice having good smoke again 

Goddess, the only green on me rubbed off of you  Thanks for all your help.

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are a couple of out-of-focus shots of the new clones -- I think they are ready -- what do you think?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you need to change your name to cloneshowoff.  I can't clone like that. I have read what you do, I still can't clone like that. I am in clone admiration.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 16, 2012)

thoses clones look ready to be planted and i am cousious as to what is wrapped around the clone that helps it root


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosy, one of these I'll take some pics as I clone -- it's pretty basic really. I appreciate your admiration though 

Skull, They are in something called "Root Riot" plugs. I usually use "Rapid Rooter" plugs, but my hydro store only had these. They seem to be made from the same material as "Rapid Rooters", but the hole to stick the clone into is real small, so I cut them open, pre hormoned the inside of the plug and them also dipped the clone in the rooting hormone before I tucked it into the plug and then into the cloner you can see in the pictures. There are two 25w cfls over the dome and weak nutes in the tray. I get 100 percent success this way. It's the only skill I have concerning growing that I am sure about -- but I'm learning 

Peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL--I wouldn't say it is the only skill you should be sure about.  After the harvest you just had, you should be dam proud of yourself and your growing ability.  You really do kick butt there on your boat!


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

i agree with THG those are some nice looking buds and one heck of a healthy looking plant . i am hoping i get buds like you


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 17, 2012)

This is a great thread Hemperfi, its really amazing what your doing on a boat.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 17, 2012)

Goddess, I am proud and pleased. I understand a whole lot more now than I did last year, but one grow does not define the grower. If I can do it grow after grow I'll feel like an accomplished grower. I'll never be as good as you, but I do seem to be getting the job done. Thank you bunches for the compliment. It means more coming from you than almost anyone.

Skull, GREEN MOJO to you for big, fat juicy buds.

Thank you Tman. I am rocking this old tub 

Here are pics of the clones of the harvested plants in the tent and their clones in vedge. My next two grows. There are five plants in flower. Two Blue Widow, two OG Kush and one Moby D1ck. The eight little ones are two of each strain and two Veneno.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 18, 2012)

I love this stage of growth -- when the trichs begin to happen:


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 19, 2012)

I gave the ladies in the tent some bloom nutes this morning. They look pretty good. They are over three feet tall from the pot up, and they are frosting up nicely. They look pretty good for three weeks in bloom. I'm expecting some fat 12 inch colas this run. I put 8 of the 12 little clones into 1 gal. pots. The other four are still in the cloner making roots. I'll toss them soon :-( Hate tossing out perfectly fine female plants. 

There ia a cold wind blowing from the NNE, but the sun is out, and everything is quiet out here in the marina...

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 19, 2012)

nice...sounds serene...


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 21, 2012)

Three weeks into 12/12:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 21, 2012)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Three weeks into 12/12:


Looking great.PS


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, here it is -- my first crop of the season (my season) 4 plants, 4 strains, ProMix, GH 3 part, 2 600w HPS, 4x4 tent, 540cfm vortex fan, carbon filter, "The Speedster" controler. I did a simple FIM and just let them grow. I have probably smoked and given away another jar. They are curing nicely. I'm beginning to wonder about long term storage. Any ideas?


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice Hemper.  Enjoy the fruits.  Not sure how to package it for the freezer.  Never had that problem.  lmao


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 26, 2012)

I had another HPS bulb burn out yesterday. I don't have a spare, so I stuck an 600w MH bulb in with the last HPS. I have been wanting to do this anyway to see if the plants respond well to a full spectrum of light. I will go on 1000bulbs today and order a couple more HPS bulbs, but for now I'm feeling okay with the two different lights in there. The plants have about 4 more weeks to finish, and they are looking great. This is the first time I have grown out BIG plants. Usually my plants are only about 20 inches high when put into 12/12 -- this time they were over 3 ft. tall. I was real concerned that they would grow into the lights and require a lot of bending and perhaps some topping, but they grew right up to the lights and then began to flower. I haven't had to move anything, and the plants are a perfect distance from the lights. All is well on the old boat. It looks like I'm going to get buds like I have never seen. They are over 12 inches long and filling in wonderfully. I'm going to need bigger jars for the cure. I suppose I can use large plastic bags -- I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 30, 2012)

I FIMed the clones today. I believe my timing is a little better this time around. These should be a perfect size when put into 12/12. The girls in the tent are cooking nicely.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 31, 2012)

I fed the girls this morning. All I gave them was PHed water and some Cha Ching, bloom booster. They have another three weeks at least, and I can tell already that I'm going to have a problem with sag. I picked up some bamboo stakes, so I should be able to keep things under control -- if they don't get too heavy. I have never flowered out such tall plants though, so we will see. 

Happy New Year everyone 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 4, 2013)

I gave the clones plain lake water w/ calmag. I also brought 4 gal. of lake water in to give the girls in the tent tomorrow morning. The clones are nice and green and healthy. The girls in the tent are three or four weeks away and are looking healthy as well. I'm going to give them full-on flower nutes in the morning. 

Pretty soon I'm going to have more weed than I need. Kind of a strange delema I never even considered. Also, I would like to keep a couple of these strains, so I'm thinking of popping some Cheese seeds (all I have that aren't femm) and putting a male Cheese plant in with the four strains I'm growing. That way I won't have to order seeds, and who knows, it might turn out to be amazing weed. Blue Widow x Cheese, Moby D1ck x Cheese, OG Kush X Cheese and Veneno x Cheese. What do you think? The thing is, the Cheese is from a "quatro" pack, so I won't really Know what kind of Cheese I'm putting in the mix. I don't know....

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a little update -- they are looking healthy, don't ya think?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Here be another pilgrem with a small forest on the grow!! Lookin might fine pilgrem mighty fine in deed.

BWD


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job, they look very happy!


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you BWD -- I appreciate you stopping in and having a look. I'm pleased at how my plants are growing these days. I seem to have got most of the kinks out of my grow room -- now to find that killer strain I'm looking for 

1lildog -- yep, they are happy -- I don't mess with them much -- they are getting nice light and the GH nutes are working well. I'm finally beginning to feel like a grower 

Peace


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jan 8, 2013)

lookin LUSH! :icon_smile:

sMACk


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 8, 2013)

Plants looks perfect!!  4Real!!.......:holysheep:


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words -- here is a six week bud -- they are looking prety fine...

Peace


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking nice and tasty.PS


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 21, 2013)

wow where in the world have i been just read your tread and i must say ery nice set up you have thier hemperfi.  i use hps and mh in most of my grow the plants seam to like it so i never stop . i mean it cant hurt only make it better. pulling up a set


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I don't really have an excuse -- just living. 

I have made some mistakes, and I have had some success. I'm still learning. I harvested a couple of Blue Widow at least a week, if not two weeks early. It is still dank, but I only wonder what it might be if left to ripen. I won't do it again. I have been vedging my clones under 400w of MH -- They are stretched, and 5 plants didn't equal the quantity of 4 smaller plants the first run. I know better now. The clones I take from the plants vedging will go under 600w of light. Other than that, I am growing some pretty good weed. I sold enough of it to pay for the grow, and I have a personal stash like I've never had before. 

I went for a jet-ski ride yesterday. There was no one on the lake, and it was flat. I just cruised around the closest island, turned off the machine, turned around and leaned against the handle bars and smoked a fat joint, as I watched the moon rise over the mountains. The event horizon of the lake rocked me back and forth, back and forth... The sun was shining, and whatever sorrows I might have had just drifted into the clear, blue sky.

Here are a couple of pics of a Moby D1ck I took down tonight -- let me know what you think.

Peace


----------



## Johnny5968 (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks mighty tasty.......:icon_smile:  It would be nice to ride on a jet ski this time of year here, its been 5f outside....:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad you checked in--I was getting a little worried about you (us old farts need to watch out for each other :giggle: )

Your harvest looks great.  I am sure that we have all taken a plant or two early.  This is a learning experience and we never quit learning.  Great looking bud regardless.  I'm sure it smokes great.

I am jealous of your weather.  We had not seen the plus side of 30 in January at all until yesterday.  We have a balmy 33 today.  I have the snow chains on my 4 wheeler and I might take a spin today--but I would rather be out there on the lake soaking up the sunshine.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Jan 25, 2013)

nice job bro,sounds like life is good for you right now,nice harvest enjoy


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 25, 2013)

**** happens but your bud looks sticky and dank. Like I said b4 you got it pretty dialed up there, just a few more tweaks....

Yeah, Widows and Widow crosses tend to lean to 10+weeks of full bloom but whatever man, you got some homegrown and thats what it's about.


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks all --  yeah, I am finally growing some dankness. This old boat stinks like a brothel -- in a different way, lol, but just as funky. When I returned from Idaho in Sept., there was someone new parked next to my old tub. It's a sixty ft. yacht, owned by some rich guy from Chicago. I heard a lot about how he had insisted on 200 AMPs of power for his boat, and I listened to him gripe about the marina putting a meter on his slip, but I didn't think it was going to affect me in the least, so I was sympathetic to his cries. Turns out though, he got his lawyer to write a letter concerning how "unfair" things are out here, and now they are going to put a meter on me. I am using a LOT of power. Oh well, it was bound to happen one day. The owner of the marina told me I had been "tossed under the truck." I couldn't help but tell my neighbor how I feel about the whole thing, but now I'm living next to hard feelings and bad vibes. I should have kept my mouth shut. We weren't too good of friends anyway. He told me "If one person has to pay, everyone should have to pay". It has crossed my mind that a lot worse things can happen to me out here than a higher electric bill, so I'm going to try real hard to stay under the radar. 

Anyway, life goes on, and all things considered, my life right now is pretty ideal. I have one more plant in the tent (OG Kush) that will be done soon. I have 8 fairly stretched clones real ready to go into 12/12, and I have time for two more crops before it gets too hot here. I'm going to get a huge stash piled up and then after that tear down the grow until next Fall. Things may change, but that's what I'm thinking now.

Here is a shot of the clones and the last plant standing....


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 25, 2013)

wow man sorry to hear about that crap man . i hope everything works out


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 31, 2013)

Look at these little darlings -- green, healthy, thriving clones are beautiful. The most difficult time of the grow is when I have to pick just a few and trash the rest.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 26, 2013)

test


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 26, 2013)

The pics above are pretty much what I have going on right now. I only have 4 plants in the tent. I pulled one I thought might be a hermie, and one died. All of them were severely stressed when I transplanted them. They were so tall I just set them in the bottom of the new pots and filled in dirt around them. I didn't even think about the poor roots being laid on the plastic bottom of the pot. 4 of them managed to survive, and they are not looking all that bad. They are about 5 weeks in and frosting up nicely. 

I'm taking much better care of the new clones. I kept 8 of them. I gave up 2 strains and just kept the Moby D1ck and Blue Widow. I have them under a 600w MH, and there is no stretch, the stems are nice and thick and the nodes are tight. I'm going to take special care of this next grow.

Peace


----------



## surfinc (Feb 27, 2013)

good call on the added light


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Surf. I assume you are talking about the 600w instead of 400w in vedge. I turned it down so I didn't have to worry about heat, but even at 600w the temps are staying well within the parameters (70s), and the plants are staying low and strong. 

This is my second year -- the seventh grow in my little room in the back of this leaky, old boat. I have a lot more confidence now -- at least I know I will get a crop now, but stuff happens. I try to keep up on things and have learned a bunch from the good folks here in MP. 

When I took those clones, I also trimmed up the bottoms of all the plants. I took the clones from these trimmings, but had a lot left over, so I wrapped them all in wet paper towels, put them in baggies and stuck them in the crisper in the fridge. I had read that you can leave cuttings this way for weeks. I had completely forgotten about them down there in the drawer until I was cleaning the fridge the other day and found them. I decided to see if they would still throw roots, so I put a couple of them in plugs with some rooting powder -- I have been using the powder since I began and have never lost a cutting. Anyway, I forgot to close the vents on top of my rapid rooter dome, and the two little clones I have working don't look so good this morning. I have it closed now, so we will see. They looked pretty good after being in the fridge for a month or more.

I'm smoking a combination of buds mixed with the dry-ice keif I made from all the sugar trim I have been saving all these months, and I am staying high as Hell. This is truly a fun hobby 

It's a beautiful sunny day -- perhaps I'll put the jetski in the water today. I need to get in the wind -- the cool, cool wind. 

Peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 3, 2013)

Well Hemperfi you have it nailed now glad you got it all together.
easy when ya know how hey.
T4


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 7, 2013)

EASY? Hell no it ain't easy, but it's a lot easier now than it was


----------



## surfinc (Mar 7, 2013)

whats the time or days on those lovelies??
best of times isnt it?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 7, 2013)

mighty nice lookin pilgrem  Fill yur pouch sson.

BWD


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 9, 2013)

I see you smokin lots of joints very nice your plants have a real dark green look
good luck HemperFi


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm moving off the old boat. I don't know if I will even keep the old tub, but I will if I can swing it. I found a real nice double wide trailer about 5 miles from the lake that I just can't turn down. Where are you going to get a three bedroom house, in great shape and in the nicest adult park in town, for 10k? One of the bedrooms is an add on and perfect for a grow room. It even has its own entrance. Pics to follow... This room was designed as a crafts room and has plenty of power and is already air conditioned. 

It sure will be nice to have all the space, a washer and dryer, dish washer.. etc. -- all the things I have been doing without for years. What do you think?


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 12, 2013)

These two pics are the same generation. The cuttings were taken at the same time -- some 7 or 8 weeks ago. The little ones tossing roots were in my fridge for about 6 weeks -- I had forgotten about them. I found them while cleaning out the crisper, so I put them in the cloner, and they are tossing roots like crazy. Interesting, huh? The bud pic is the mother.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 16, 2013)

I guess no one else finds it interesting that cuttings can be put in the fridge and kept as long as it takes so that the clones from them are just the right size and age when they go into 12/12. I have struggled trying to keep my clones the right size and age as the mothers ripen. I have been taking cuttings from my clones just before the switch. By the time the girls in the tent are ripe the clones are out of control -- mostly stretched from me trying to slow down their growth. I believed it was necessary to clone the cuttings as soon as they were taken, but it isn't necessary. I now know I can clone the cuttings up to weeks after the mothers go into 12/12. I had heard that cuttings would be okay in the crisper of the fridge, but I didn't want to take the chance of it not working and losing my next crop. 

The plants in the first two pics above were taken at the same time and are the same age. The little ones in the first pic lived in the fridge for at least a month before being cloned. The ones in the second pic were cloned as soon as they were taken off the mother. From now on I will take the cuttings from the mothers when I flip them to 12/12, but I will wait a couple of weeks before cloning them. This will solve my timing problem. 

I know you can take cuttings from plants already in the 12/12 cycle, but if it is done that way the clones may have to revedge. This doesn't happen if you take cuttings when the plants are still in 24/7 vedge. Now i know clones will survive even if stored. 

what do you think?

peace


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 16, 2013)

surfinc said:
			
		

> whats the time or days on those lovelies??
> best of times isnt it?



Sorry, Sinc, I didn't see your post. They were around 5 weeks in that pic. They will be done soon.

Peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Mar 18, 2013)

thats great put em in the fridge... I have done that before they were inthe fridge for 8 weeks and made good clones after   good for you now you wont have that timing problem


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 18, 2013)

LOL--I really though I had made a post concerning your clones and your new home......but apparently not.

I think it is really cool that your clones rooted so well.  Being able to keep clones in the fridge and root them when you are ready is great.

I also think you are going to love having so much more room.  Nothing wrong with living in a double wide--I do and I love my place.  However, I take every chance I have to make it look less "trailer" like--it being on a foundation and having a snow roof over it helps. 

Your electricity bill shouldn't be horrible with what you are running.  I have a 1000W, a 600W, my T5, the fans and pumps, plus 2 space heaters and rarely get over $250.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy cow Hemper, ya don't check in and ya sold the boat and moved and you are on land and it looks great!

The clones in the fridge are a wonderful surprise.  Wow. I thought you were looking into Idaho and you and THG would smoke yourself silly.

Congrats on all the changes guy. You are a treat to have at MP. Thanks for all you contribute.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input my peeps -- thought I was being ignored, lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 18, 2013)

Dude, that house will be killa. Love the room with it's own entrance.

good job on the cuttings rooting to.

laters :bolt: :bong2:


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks, 7. I'm really looking forward to moving into my new place. It will happen next week, and I am really excited. No one will have a clue what I am doing in that room out back, and if they happen to ask, I'll just tell them it is extra storage. No more "porta-potty" a dish washer, a washer and dryer and room to turn around without knocking something over. It's an upgrade for sure. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 19, 2013)

A couple of things:

It has just crossed my mind that I won't have the lake water anymore -- unless I want to haul it a few miles. My new place has a soft water conditioner. It's a big one. I put 200lbs of salt in it just the other day. I hope I don't have water issues -- I don't know if there is a bypass -- I'll study it some more...

I am at war with fungus gnats. I have been using something called, "Rose Defense" by Green Light. It's basically Neem oil. The lady at my local nursery told me Neem would probably be the best, but they seem to like the stuff. I have since gone back to my trusty little hydro store where they gave me another SNS product (SNS 203). It says on the label it's made from Rosemary oil -- the same stuff I used to kill off the spider mites last year. It also says it kills/repels fungus gnats, Root aphids, thrips, shore flies and white flies. I'm not real sure how to use it though. My main man wasn't at the hydro store when I picked it up, so I didn't get any instructions besides what's on the label -- he was in Colorado trying to promote that little book he wrote at some hemp convention. What I did was mix up a batch, poured some into the bottom of the runoff tray and then sprayed the soil around the plant. I didn't spray it on the leaves, just the soil -- do you think this will work?

I can't detect any damage to the plants -- they look fine, healthy and strong, but I don't care. I want them out of my garden. I don't feel as strongly about them as I did the spider mites last year, but I want them gone. Is there a better way to treat my babies for gnats?

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2013)

They are a great company to talk with on the phone. For the systemic from them, I use 2 tsp per gallon of water.  I am very happy with that stuff Hemper.  I think it is #209. Anyway, you can call them and ask them questions.

I wouldn't spray what you have on the plants, just drench the soil with it.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rosy.  gave them a treatment this morning -- I'll be on top of  it...

Peace


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 19, 2013)

Gnat war takes place at the soil level. So attack there. Been years since I had them, but I like Gnatrol. It's a biological larvacide. If they can't reproduce, they die off.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you chef -- I'll look into it if this stuff I have doesn't do the job -- I will prevail 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't find a gnat one on my beautiful clones. I may have to (probably) treat them again in a few days, but there is no more gnats walking, flying or sneaking around in the soil of these beauties. They will be the eighth crop grown on this leaky, old boat. I have decided to keep the boat until they are finished. I will take cuttings from them and take those to my new home, but I really don't want to try and sneak eight, 18 inch plants out of the marina. IDK, I may change my mind, but that's what I am thinking today. The four girls in the tent are getting ready to chop -- one is ready now and will come down tonight. Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice you now have a harvest boat.  Lookin good Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks, Rosy. I spent most of today trimming. I'm a real slow trimmer -- wouldn't make much if it was my profession, lol. I have harvested a considerable amount of bud on this old boat. I haven't bought any weed in a long time now and have more than a few jars of pretty dank cronic I'm picking and choosing from. It sure is nice. 

My new room is a lot bigger than the back of the boat. I'll be able to get another tent and set up a perpetual grow. But I don't know if I need more weed. I think I'll just grow close to the legal amount allowed. This hobby sure has added to my limited income though, and it sure it tempting to grow as much as possible and make some good money, but I really don't need to do that. Besides, it would require a lot more work, and I'm pretty lazy,  We will see....

Here is a shot of what I added to my stash today -- the dry and cure to come -- as important a step as any along the way. I'm learning....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice Harvest again Hemper. You will have a good time in your new room. I try for perpetual grow, but gets pretty ugly here in the heat of the summer. Can' t wait for your next grow.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

Another small addition to the "pouch."


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 22, 2013)

Be likin yur terminolgy pilgrem  But I wouldnt want to be fallin on yurs while wrestlin critters! Mighty fine lookin pouch product though good job friend

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks, Drifter. I had a little prob w/ you for a while -- I'm a retired English teacher  I have learned to enjoy your contributions though. Keep em coming.


Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 22, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 22, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks, Drifter. I had a little prob w/ you for a while -- I'm a retired English teacher  I have learned to enjoy your contributions though. Keep em coming.
> 
> 
> Peace


 
Aim to make friend and nothin else pilgrem and sometime folk be needin to keep things interestin fur those who be curiose bout the emagine and take dream to it. Then ifin yual can free yur thought to take trails in yur mind to widen trails in yur reality and make due yur way to somethin happy be bout the reason for the journy 

Sorry Man :0 


BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 23, 2013)

I just wish I could masticate the language the way you do and still make as much sense -- I think 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2013)

Lolololol


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 23, 2013)

I understands me perfectly  But dont worry I understands yual too Just pokin fun pilgrem aim to keeps ya entertained and seems to do good job fur most lol. I reckon I dont knows what to tells ya how bout conciderin me the class clown ifin it makes ya feel better 

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been busy lately -- Yesterday we installed a new water heater in my new home. Today I rescued a man in his family in a broken boat and then harvested another plant this afternoon. I topped my clones. I am pretty excited about these clones. There are eight of them, so I may have to cull some of them, but they are all very fine specimens. Perhaps I can lollypop them and just let them fill up the tent. Damn, I hate to kill a fine female of proven heritage. Here are a few pics:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 26, 2013)

Lookin mighty fine pilgrem!!! That last pick makin me wants to dive in and plays hide and seek 

BWD


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you, Drifter. My clones are looking nice and lush. They have great stems developing, and I can't see a problem one with them. I think I'll leave them in vedge until I can get the tent set up in their new home. I may have to top them again, but I will feel a lot better when I have everything off the boat. It's suppose to be 86 degrees out here today, but they get it wrong so often who knows. I'd like to go for a little jet ski run today. I have two more plants to take down -- I'll probably do one today and one tomorrow -- then disassemble the tent and get it ready to move. I have called the utilities and made sure there will be no disruption in service. It sure will be nice to have my grow separated from the living quarters. They will have a room of their own with water just outside the door. Although, I still haven't formed a vision in my mind of how I want things set up -- I will need to vent out of a window, so I have to figure that out, but by and large, it's going to be an up-grade for both me and my plants. I'm just waiting for the guy to move out.

Peace


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 26, 2013)

Wishin yual luck yur trails travelin pilgrem be settin to yur fireside to watch! 

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2013)

You are going to have so much fun having so much more space.  Looking forward to seeing your room take shape.


----------



## HemperFi (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, Goddess, I'm going to love it. I get more and more excited as I creep up upon move-in-time. What do you think? I'll block one of the little windows w/ a piece of plywood that has a 6" hole in it with a sleeve for the ducting. Then just duct the tent out the window -- should be easy.

I took down a couple more plants -- some nice fat buds hanging loosely. 

I have been selling a couple of 1/4 oz bags a week since January, and it really has padded my income. I only deal with two people who I trust, and it is working out nicely. I'm not making a fortune, but I'm feeding myself, and it really helps. I'm going to have an electric bill soon -- scary.

here is a pic of the buds hanging. God I love this passion.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 1, 2013)

Okay, today is the day. In a little while I'm going to the bank and get the money to pay off my new home. The guy is moving out this morning. This whole thing has me in a state of confusion though. I was going to move the grow into the new room up at the house, but I am going to have an electric bill there, and the power is still free here on the boat, and the tent is still up and running. I have shut down the vedge room as I have moved all plants into the tent this morning. What I think I'll do is set up a vedge area in the new room, and then when this grow is done flowering in a couple of months, I'll move everything. I'm going to try hard to keep the boat. It will depend on if I can afford both places, and right now I haven't an idea if that will be possible. The boat is only 5 miles from the house, so it isn't a big deal to come down here to tend the crop. I'm hoping that without the vedge room blazing at 600w MH, I'll be able to just keep the tent closed and just have to come here and feed my girls. It's going to start getting hot here soon though, and I remember last year having to open the tent to keep things cooled down in there. I did have the vedge room going then though. I thinking as long as the AC is working well I won't have a problem -- I hope.

I haven't packed a thing. I don't know what I want to take off the boat, and I have a storage locker full of stuff from my last house that will have to be moved as well. I'm think I'll know better when I see the place empty  and see what the guy is leaving in the way of furniture -- he said he would leave a dining set in the kitchen and a bed, so I will just need a chair, my computer and bedding for now -- I'm thinking. I can take my time moving in, and I'm thinking I'll be spending a lot of time here on the boat, so it's a little confusing trying to figure out what I will need there and what should stay here. 

First thing first though. Let me see what the place looks like empty. 

Here is a couple of shots of the girls in the tent.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

hmmm. you have a lot to think about. Is electricity high where you live? I hope you can keep the boat Hemper.  Fun stuff ahead. Does the new house have two baths by chance? I grow in our small second bathroom and vent into the attic.

Ladies look nice. As always, green mojo Hemper.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, Rosy. Yes, there are two full bathrooms, but the guest bath is necessary for others to use while visiting. The room attached will work out fine once it is set up, and I am told that electricity is way cheaper than anywhere else in NV. It's just moving them  from here will be dangerous and difficult to do unobserved. I would need a BIG box or move them late at night. I will move the vedge area though. I just need to figure out how I want things -- and I can't do that until I see the place empty. I do have a lot to think about, but I'm trying not to let it overwhelm me. I figure I should take my time and get set up right. 

I turned up the fan, turned up the AC and closed the door of the tent as a test -- after two hours the temps are holding right around 75, so it looks like my plan A might work 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 1, 2013)

The ladies in the tent are still in one gallon pots. All I have done with them is top them once -- no FIMM, no LST or anything else. I was going to transplant them into 3 gallon pots, but I didn't. I still have the tops I took off them for my next set of clones. They are in two glasses of water waiting patiently. I know what I am doing now as far as my plants are concerned -- it's the rest of my life that's in a state of confusion. I'm going to be pretty broke after this deal today and paying my bills this month, and it seems my biggest problem might be feeding myself this month. It will work itself out though -- it always does 

peace


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh, one more thing -- I took the four 3 gal. pots my last crop grew in out onto the dock last night and tossed them into the lake. I guess the wind wasn't blowing in the right direction because this morning I noticed my slip is full of perlight floating around -- it will go away, but it sure is a bust today 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 1, 2013)

I didn't toss the pots in the water -- just the root balls.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 3, 2013)

I have decided to grow out the plants in the tent on the boat. There are eight plants in 1 gal. pots -- 2 strains --Blue Widow and Moby D1ck,,, Both strains are White Widow crosses. The Blue Widow is a cross of Blueberry and WW, and the Moby D1ck is WWxHase. They require the same nutrients, they have the same growth paterns, yet they are totally different tastes and smells.  -- the high is very similar. It is that kind of weed that takes a minute or two to hit you, by then you have three hits in you and soon realize you are getting pretty high. I begin to smile about this point. It's not a couch lock, but it could be at the right time and in the right mood, yet, saying that, I get a lot done high on this weed. 

I still have gnats in my grow. I'm dealing with them seriously now, and expect they won't be a problem. They don't seem to be that destructive. My plants don't seem to be ailing -- they look pretty good, but I wonder if they might look better without this problem. There seems to always be something come up to be concerned about. 

Lately I have been forced to deal with some pretty serious ailments. I came down with TB, and while dealing with that-- taking the meds -- they told me I had COPD. Okay, I absorbed the added weight of another problem  of some concern. They gave me some more meds (that's working pretty good) Then they told me I have lung Cancer. A few weeks later they told me I have Hypertension. I feel pretty good, but I may have to die soon. I'm not telling you all this to evoke sympathy. I don't want your sympathy or need it. We are all going to die, and I have my own ideas about what happens when you leave your organic animation. I'm telling you because I think you should know, and I have nothing to hide except the plants I am growing.

I am moved into my new home. I am comfortable. I am in a good frame of mind -- I am busy and looking forward to the future. Don't worry, I have had a very interesting life -- it's been an adventure most folks only see in movies. I am a free spirit, and I'm looking forward to whatever comes next. Another adventure -- I'm sure...

Peace







Having said that, I'm fazing out both of these strains. I'm going to begin from seed again with some different strains. I am thinking about giving the cheese another shot. I don't believe gave it my best effort the first time -- I still have  8 seeds from a variety pack containing 4 different strains. I also have some freebies from Mandala that I want to grow.

I'll set up an area for the vedge area here at the house and germinate seeds here.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty hard not to want to give sympathy, cause I feel very sad right now. Are you going to treat it Hemper? How old are you? Can you have surgery?
Much love to you. I respect your decisions, like it matters, but I am on your side.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 4, 2013)

We are all going to die, Hun. I am sixty-four this month. I don't know if I'll let them treat it -- I refused to let them do a Broncostomy, and I doubt they can operate. I watched a friend fade away while doing Chemo ( won't do that). I actually feel pretty good right now, and things are getting better in my life. To me death is just the beginning of another adventure -- not to be feared at all. Don't be sad dear, Rosy. 

Peace

Peace


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 4, 2013)

You should look into, for lack of better words, the green cure.  Tommy Chong is trying to beat his cancer that way.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks PP, I wonder where to look? I went a couple of days ago and had another MRI done. I haven't heard back yet as to how my condition is developing. There is this little "goul" of a man at the VA I expect a call from soon. He always has the most cheerful things to say. 

I'm now living inmy new place. It's nice to have all this room, but I worry about my girls down in the boat. Yesterday I went to check onthem and it was 97 degrees in the tent. The AC froze-up, and they were just cooking. They don't look none the worse for wear. I raised the lights and defrosted the AC, and they cooled down into the 70's. I believe they will be okay -- stressed some -- but okay. We will see.

I bought a bee hive along with my new house. There is a guy out there right now sucking them out of the shed. I didn't want to kill them -- I love bees. 

My car is ailing -- some mystery malfunction -- it's running on three cylinders and my mechanical "genius" hasn't an idea,,, Hope it isn't too serious. 

Life goes on -- and (for me) it never seems to get easier, but I am used to the complications and try hard to keep them in stride. 


Peace


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Apr 5, 2013)

you can do it Hemperfi!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know where to look Hemper.  I've heard about it a few times.  Basically its just cannabis in like a green slime form.  Some lady up in Wash. St. swears by it.  I think I read about it at the Norml web site.  The hits just keep on commin, I know how you feel.  Take care my friend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2013)

Hemper, check out Rick Simpson and his hemp oil.


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks folks -- sorry I haven't replied lately. My sprint card doesn't work very well here for some reason. I'm looking into it. MMMMMMMMMMM Green Slime... I'll try anything before turning myself over to these VA doctors. 

A guy came out and took my bees away -- there were tens of thousands of them. They wern't Africanized, and he just sucked them up into some special boxes he brought -- said he saw the queen and sucked her up too -- but there are still some bees around -- looking pretty confused.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 6, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks folks -- sorry I haven't replied lately. My sprint card doesn't work very well here for some reason. I'm looking into it. MMMMMMMMMMM Green Slime... I'll try anything before turning myself over to these VA doctors.
> 
> A guy came out and took my bees away -- there were tens of thousands of them. They wern't Africanized, and he just sucked them up into some special boxes he brought -- said he saw the queen and sucked her up too -- but there are still some bees around -- looking pretty confused.



They've probably been smoking some of your dank Hemper.  lol.  :hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks folks -- sorry I haven't replied lately. My sprint card doesn't work very well here for some reason. I'm looking into it. MMMMMMMMMMM Green Slime... I'll try anything before turning myself over to these VA doctors.
> 
> A guy came out and took my bees away -- there were tens of thousands of them. They wern't Africanized, and he just sucked them up into some special boxes he brought -- said he saw the queen and sucked her up too -- but there are still some bees around -- looking pretty confused.



Check out this link Hemper.  If you haven't read anything about Rick Simpson, you should.  I have never heard of the green slime stuff, but will see what I can find.  

hXXp://www.medicaljane.com/rick-simpsons-hemp-oil-medicine-natural-cure-for-cancer-using-concentrated-cannabis-oil/


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still seeing bees out there. Could there be two queens in a huge hive? The guy said there would be some around for a week or so -- I'll worry about it next week. I do have some dank -- I took one hit awhile ago and I'm crusing...

The car is fixed. It was just the plug wires -- I bartered a half oz for the repair. 

I'll look into it Goddess. I haven't slowed down since the first of the month, and I'm a bit worn-out. There are still a thousand things to get done. I can't wait until I can relax and just kick back in the wide-open spaces of my new home. I also must get a better internet connection and a new phone -- I guess.

I need to set up my new grow room. I haven't moved a thing off the boat -- no hurries. The girls in the tent won't be done until the end of May, but I want to get the vedge area set up, so I can start some seeds. I still have the tops I took from the girls a couple of weeks ago. They are sitting in a couple of glasses of water just as green as when I put them there. I can always clone them and keep these strains -- but I want something different -- know what I mean?

I feel good apart from being a little tired. I expect to hear from the VA this week concerning the MRI they did last week -- we'll see what they have to say...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, it wasn't an MRI -- it was a Cat Scan...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Thanks folks -- sorry I haven't replied lately. My sprint card doesn't work very well here for some reason. I'm looking into it. MMMMMMMMMMM Green Slime... I'll try anything before turning myself over to these VA doctors.
> 
> A guy came out and took my bees away -- there were tens of thousands of them. They wern't Africanized, and he just sucked them up into some special boxes he brought -- said he saw the queen and sucked her up too -- but there are still some bees around -- looking pretty confused.




:ciao:  

those are we call Lost bees...they was prob..out foraging when the queen was taken...this happens a lot when I move the Boxes from one site to another..only last 1-3 days..then they gone..Hope ya get the info on green slime ya need
:48:


----------



## HemperFi (May 9, 2013)

Okay, I'm back. Turned out to be another hive under the old shed. They have been saved as well.

I had to get a new phone, so I have dumped Sprint and now have Cricket. It's less than half price and tethers a wifi signal to my puter that snaps. I'm pleased so far.

I tried to post a few pics of the little crop still hanging in there out on the boat, but Picasa has changed and I haven't figured it out yet. 

My new grow room is falling into shape. The new AC is framed in, the vedge area is set-up, the windows are covered and a 6" flange is ready for the tent. I'll vent the vedge light out the window for now. I won't need the tent for a couple of months anyway. I must start again from seed. I still have a few femmed freebies and 8 Cheese seeds. I want to try the Cheese again. I don't think I did it justice last time. I just need to do a little painting and I'll start soaking the seeds tonight. I'm excited again.

I'm getting real comfortable here in my new home. I'm going to miss the lake though. I already have an offer on the old boat, and I may even sell the jet ski (just thinking). What I'll miss most about the lake is the water. I know that water now, and I like it -- so do the plants. I have soft water here, but it is city water, and I haven't even PHed it yet, and I don't know if soft water is a good thing or a bad thing. 

I have good TV, Netflix snaps, my internet is fine now, and my grow room is just about ready -- my health is the same -- perhaps a little worse, but I did have another b-day last week, and I bet you I will have another. I feel pretty good. I am avoiding the VA doctors, but I did get a new supply of killer pain pills. I'm not in pain though, just nice to have around. It's nice to have all this room, and there is less activity here than there was out at the lake. Plus, I'm no longer in a federal park. Hell, I may go legal -- doubt it though.

I have been able to read the posts here at MP, but not post myself. If there is a trick I need to know concerning Picaasa someone needs to tell it to me 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (May 9, 2013)

Another attempt: nope


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2013)

Glad things are going (pretty) good.  I was wondering how you have been.  I love setting up grow rooms.  It must be fun having so much more space.  I understand you missing the lake.  I love water.

Thanks for checking in and take care of yourself!


----------



## Grower13 (May 9, 2013)

I read the whole thread......... up to speed....... few thoughts...... a tear was brought to my eye......... sure would love to burn one of those over water, boat grown joints with you HemperFi....... your producing some fine meds HemperFi........ I wish you the best.

Life is a gift HemperFi....... that is to be fought for til the end....... HemperFi never give up on life no matter what cards your dealt........ stay high my friend. g13:48:


----------



## HemperFi (May 10, 2013)

Please, Grower13, you need shed no tears for me, my Friend. I have lived a very interesting life during one of the most fascinating times in all of history. My accomplishments are not stellar, but my experience is extensive. I have more life experience in one hand than the average man does in his whole body. This experience has taught me that there are times to fight, and there are times to run, and there are times to just give up and let the cards fall as they may. I suppose life can be seen as a gift, a blessing, a wonderful thing, but for many, many living souls life is more a test than a gift. I do not include myself in that lot. I have had a great life, and I have truly enjoyed most of the experience. I'm pretty pragmatic about it all. There couldn't be up without down, love without hate, good without bad or life without death. If some other man was trying to take my life, I would fight like Hell, but with circumstances being as they are, I believe it is best just to try and enjoy what time i have left and accept the inevitable. I'm pretty sure that death is just another step in a journey which lasts much, much longer than a single life span. In a way I am looking forward to it -- I truly enjoy new experience, and I have had a wonderful life. Shed tears for the poor, living souls who are being tortured as I write these painfully, vague words. For many who are living life is not a "gift," it is a test. 

I do appreciate your concern, Grower, and I'd love to sit and smoke and talk story with you -- I have many interesting stories to tell. You take it easy -- smell the roses and the glistening buds...

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (May 11, 2013)

Okay, the new crop is planted. I have 8 Cheese Quatro mix, 1 Fruty Chronic Juice, 1MK Ultra from TH seeds, 1 Dinafim, Critical + Automatic, and 1 World of seeds, Northern Lights + Big Bud. I put them in Dixi cups in Mirical Grow seed starting mix. They are under a 250w MH in the vedge area. I hope they sprout....

Peace


----------



## Grower13 (May 11, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, the new crop is planted. I have 8 Cheese Quatro mix, 1 Fruty Chronic Juice, 1MK Ultra from TH seeds, 1 Dinafim, Critical + Automatic, and 1 World of seeds, Northern Lights + Big Bud. I put them in Dixi cups in Mirical Grow seed starting mix. They are under a 250w MH in the vedge area. I hope they sprout....
> 
> Peace


 
Mirical Grow seed starting mix....... works every time.

:48:


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Okay, the new crop is planted. I have 8 Cheese Quatro mix, 1 Fruty Chronic Juice, 1MK Ultra from TH seeds, 1 Dinafim, Critical + Automatic, and 1 World of seeds, Northern Lights + Big Bud. I put them in Dixi cups in Mirical Grow seed starting mix. They are under a 250w MH in the vedge area. I hope they sprout....
> 
> Peace


 Hello  hope all is well  yea Miracle grow seed starting mix works great its all i use for cloning and seeds  
 what i normally do  is  germinate seeds for 24 - 48 hrs in  wet toilet paper  in a baggie .... once  cracked i then carefully place in a small container  here is S1   original bubba seed   i cracked and about 1 week old i guess lol  first pic is   2 days after placing in soil  then  5 days later what it looks like  with only the sun  for light source


----------



## HemperFi (May 12, 2013)

I had forgotten how difficult the wait for seeds to sprout. Talk about anticipation. I really prefer clones. My new room is quite comfortable for both myself and the plants. The temps are resting in the 70's. RH is low though. I'm considering a humidifier, but there are already so many things to plug in and suck power, and I now have an electric bill. I got my first bill -- it cost 14 dollars for two weeks, which I thought was reasonable, but that was with no AC and no HID lights going. I have turned on everything since, and I expect a serious spike -- and the tent with two 600w lights and fans still has to be installed. The little plants on the boat look pretty good. The Blue Widow are almost done. I'll take them down next week. The Moby D1ck are still putting out white hairs and may take another week. I'll feel a lot better when the boat is shut down and the tent is here at the house. I won't need to fire-up the tent for weeks, not until the Cheese sexes and the others to get ready for 12/12 and are cloned. I just love this hobby. 

Peace


----------



## HemperFi (May 13, 2013)

Well, alrighty then, I have three seeds popping -- 2 cheese and the critical + automatic -- I'm wondering if it is an auto plant or just named automatic. I'll look for a strain report. I was surprised to see them coming up so fast. The room is really well insulated and the temps are staying dead on at around 70. I'm not really sure because because I'm reading temps from n old outdoor therm I found out on the porch. I need to get a new one, but the one in the tent will be available soon. You get so you can feel if the temps are right just by walking into the room -- and it feels good -- nice and cool. It is supposed to get into the 100's today here, but I believe all my temperature worries are over. I believe I am ready now to grow my plants to the optimum of their genetics, and I am really looking forward to seeing how they develop. 

I still can't get pics to upload -- don't know why, but I will keep trying until I figure it out. 

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 13, 2013)

:woohoo: let's see what gold comes up, Hemper  

and that recipe is for hash oil, I've made it quite a few times and it's very e z to make.


----------



## HemperFi (May 16, 2013)

I now have eight babies doing nicely under 400w of MH. As usual they are stretching some, but this time I have left plenty of room for more soil. Five of the cheese seeds have come up and three of the freeby femmed seeds are growing. It's only been a few days, so others may pop their pretty little heads out of the ground 

I harvested half the plants on the boat. Spent hours and hours trimming little hard nugs -- they are in a closet in the spare bedroom 

I have avoided hard drugs for many, many years because of personal experience in how things can get out-of-control when indulging. It has occured to me lately how things couldn't get any more out-of-control, at least health wise, as they already are in my life, so I have decided to do some drugs 



Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2013)

It's not bad per se but not good either, man. Whatever you do please be safe no matter what. Some paths are best not revisited in my experience but when faced with unpleasant circumstances, sometimes a reminder is needed.

God bless, Hemper. keep yer chin up, bud.


----------



## Grower13 (May 16, 2013)

Meth is the most destuctive, addictive drug on the planet........ takes years to half way recover from addiction to it.......... noway in hell I'd do it........ I like my 7 hours of sleep everyday........ and not looking like I stepped off the set ofa bad horror movie....... I'd advise you to rethink and maybe try something else...... if you gotta do something besides smoke pot.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 16, 2013)

like a nice chunk o hash :hubba: and a cpl shots o cornmash would do me proper...


----------



## powerplanter (May 17, 2013)

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Please, Grower13, you need shed no tears for me, my Friend. I have lived a very interesting life during one of the most fascinating times in all of history. My accomplishments are not stellar, but my experience is extensive. I have more life experience in one hand than the average man does in his whole body. This experience has taught me that there are times to fight, and there are times to run, and there are times to just give up and let the cards fall as they may. I suppose life can be seen as a gift, a blessing, a wonderful thing, but for many, many living souls life is more a test than a gift. I do not include myself in that lot. I have had a great life, and I have truly enjoyed most of the experience. I'm pretty pragmatic about it all. There couldn't be up without down, love without hate, good without bad or life without death. If some other man was trying to take my life, I would fight like Hell, but with circumstances being as they are, I believe it is best just to try and enjoy what time i have left and accept the inevitable. I'm pretty sure that death is just another step in a journey which lasts much, much longer than a single life span. In a way I am looking forward to it -- I truly enjoy new experience, and I have had a wonderful life. Shed tears for the poor, living souls who are being tortured as I write these painfully, vague words. For many who are living life is not a "gift," it is a test.
> 
> I do appreciate your concern, Grower, and I'd love to sit and smoke and talk story with you -- I have many interesting stories to tell. You take it easy -- smell the roses and the glistening buds...
> 
> Peace



Truer words have never been spoken.  Well said Hemper.  I gotta spread some before giving it to you.


----------



## StikyClnes (May 17, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Truer words have never been spoken.  Well said Hemper.  I gotta spread some before giving it to you.



I got em' for ya powerplanter.

Hemperfi, how are YOU feeling? tons of green mojo to ya' for super dense buds:48:


----------

